# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Tennis and tiaras *Possible SU Trigger*

## Paula

Time to start a new thread, methinks.  In honour of Wimbledon and my royal status, its tennis and tiaras  :): 

Ive finished the last work Im prepared to do for the charity as I resigned on Friday, so am sitting down watching Federer destroy his opponent - as he does lol. I might follow that by reading my book in the garden. Such hardship .....

I need to spend some time recovering, I think, the last few weeks with the charity have been quite horrible and its shaken my confidence a bit. The chair accused my friend and vice chair of putting words in my mouth this morning, which says a lot about whats been going on. Hey ho, Im out of there now  :(whew):

----------


## Suzi

I can't tell you how pleased I am that you're out of there! It's disgraceful the way you've been treated. I wonder how many others have been treated in a similar way?

----------


## Paula

At least one I know of, but I thought things had changed. Im trying not to be angry, just to accept it and move on. Easier said than done

----------


## OldMike

Federer was on TV (no sound) while I was eating lunch at the Blue Bell  :):

----------


## Suzi

Much easier said than done...

----------


## magie06

It's shocking how you were treated. The only thing you can do is take it easy and one day it won't be the first thing you think of.

----------

OldMike (02-07-18)

----------


## Flo

You're well off out of there Paula. You're too much of a lady to work with those prats! Don't let it shake your confidence! You weren't sacked, you resigned! It's their loss. You had a close shave.

----------

OldMike (02-07-18)

----------


## Jarre

:Panda:  theres a point when you have to think of you, you've done the right thing.

----------


## Paula

Just when I thought it couldnt get any worse, the Chair has been really nasty to my friend - accusing her of wrongdoing over my resignation. And now one of the other trustees is fishing to see whether Ive been doing my job properly  :=(:

----------


## Jaquaia

It sounds like a witch hunt because they've been challenged  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Yeah, I hate this, I cant understand why people behave like this

----------


## Suzi

Oh sweetheart (hugs)

----------


## magie06

How are things today?

----------


## Flo

> Yeah, I hate this, I can’t understand why people behave like this


I have to agree with Jaq....they've been challenged and maybe they have something to worry about.

----------


## Paula

> I have to agree with Jaq....they've been challenged and maybe they have something to worry about.


They do, they just dont know it yet. But its not coming from me - Ive washed my hands

----------


## Suzi

Karma? Or revenge being a dish best served cold? Is your friend staying on? 

Onto more lovely things.... What are you doing that's nice for you this week?

----------


## Paula

Shes ..... weighing up her options

This week Im making the most of the weather and sitting in my garden, reading lots (I think 10 books in the last week). Im having my nails done Thursday and my hair on Friday and, of course, theres Wimbledon  :):

----------


## magie06

I'm so pleased that you are not doing anything more strenuous Paula. You've had enough stress recently to do you till this time next year. Enjoy your tennis.

----------

Paula (03-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Good for you!

----------


## Flo

Morning love. How's things today? Better I hope. Ten books in a week?? You must have a constant supply coming in! The only things I've managed to read lately are knitting instructions and recipes! I can't seem to muster up the enthusiasm to read. But have a good day sweetie.x

----------


## Paula

Im a little bit shaky today, literally and metaphorically. Not surprising really, I think everythings caught up with me. So, plan is for a nice easy day again, followed by bible study tonight

----------


## Suzi

How's the bible study going? This is with the newer group isn't it? 
I'm not surprised you're shaky lovely. Stick with the "be kind to yourself" methodology today please...

----------


## Paula

The newer group is lovely and very supportive. Theyre a gentle group, me not so much so its a wonder theyre putting up with me  :O: 

Im being kind to me, reading my book with Federer on the tele

----------

OldMike (04-07-18),Suzi (04-07-18)

----------


## magie06

I'm glad you are being kind to yourself. You deserve it and when you can leave your feet up.

----------


## OldMike

Boy am I slow I thought "Tennis & Tiaras" was about Wimbledon (why isn't there much tennis talk) and it has taken me 2 days to realise this is Paula's thread which replaces "I am Groot".

So in honour of me I've got a song called "Mike the Snail" (for some reason Mike is spelled Bob  :(giggle): )

----------

magie06 (04-07-18)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl): 

Ive just being doing my fav be kind to me activity - shoe and dress shopping  :):

----------


## Suzi

OO dress shopping! I haven't worn a dress in very many years! I've been thinking about getting one though - does that count?

----------


## Jaquaia

Have you seen some of the Scarlett and Jo dresses?!?  :(inlove):

----------


## Suzi

I have..... They are lovely!

----------


## Jaquaia

I've been wearing a jersey maxi skirt from Yours. It's slit to the knees and has pockets!!!! It's one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn and so cool.

----------


## Suzi

So, what dresses and shoes did you choose Paula?

----------


## Paula

A pair of black lace ballerina shoes ( https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/case...our:,size:)and 6 dresses (one of which is this https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/joan...#colour:,size:). I dont intend to keep them all (honest)

Bible study last night helped me a lot. I fessed up to all thats been going on with the charity and got really upset, but they were all so lovely and supportive.

----------


## Suzi

Those shoes and dresses are so pretty!

I'm glad you were able to talk about how you've been feeling with bible study group last night. I'm so glad you felt it helped xx

----------

Paula (05-07-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

They are gorgeous!!!! Have you looked at Elsie's Attic? They have some stunning tea dresses

----------


## Paula

Ooo I havent. Thanks for the tip  :):

----------


## Angie

Those are lovely hunni x

----------


## Paula

My polo is a bit ick, feeling very sorry form himself. So, he is sick on the rug and Si cleans it up with bleach. And then leaves the bleach with its top undone *on top of my solid oak worktop!*  :@:

----------


## OldMike

Just reading back thought I was in M & S ladies clothing aisle  :O: 

Awwww poor Polo hope he gets better soon. Dunno about Si though think he needs retraining  :(giggle):

----------


## magie06

Oh no! Is there a mark? Can anything be done to fix it?

----------


## Paula

It can be fixed tho that means sanding and restraining.


how to delete your pinterest account

----------


## Angie

oppps, hope Polo feels better soon

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! So is that Si's job this weekend? 
How's the lovely Polo now?

----------


## Paula

Polos on a drip at the vets. I took him in this morning as hes still throwing up. Hes got a bit of a temperature. Theyre going to run bloods in case hes got pancreatitis although it could be the heat. Hopefully the fluids will help

----------


## Jaquaia

Poor polo! Hope it's the weather and he recovers quickly   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Poor Polo! Are you OK?

----------


## Paula

Yeah Im ok. Ill ring the vets in a bit to see how hes doing

----------


## Suzi

Any news??

----------


## Paula

Hi all, sorry for the radio silence. We picked Polo up from the vets at 7pm and the plan was to take him back in the morning and probably put him back on a drip till lunchtime. But we got him home and his back legs collapsed. We ended up having to take him to the out of hours vet half hour away. The legs are because his arthritis is bad (probably threw up all the usual pain relief we give him) but they reran his bloods and his kidneys are failing - the toxin levels are 3 times what they should be. Hes being kept in overnight on a drip. Hes so poorly, my boy, and Im very worried  :=(:

----------


## magie06

Oh Paula. That's terrible news. Your poor doggie. I hope you can get some rest tonight. Polo is in the right place for now, and hopefully the drip will put him right.

----------

Paula (06-07-18)

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni,  :(bear):

----------


## Jaquaia

Will keep everything crossed for you  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Well, up at the very crack of dawn to pick him up from the emergency vets, were going to our normal vets at 9.40. Hes a bit brighter this morning, hes had strong pain killing injections and a lot more fluids, but the most recent bloods havent got any better wrt his kidneys - and the vet says its his kidneys, not his liver thats struggling. A liver can regenerate, kidneys cant  :(:

----------


## OldMike

Poor Polo, you're doing your very best for him and giving him the best possible life you can showering him with love and affection. I suppose the heat isn't doing him any good.

I'm in panda mode today so  :Panda:  x 10 for Polo and  :Panda:  x 10 for you Paula.

----------


## Flo

Oh, poor old Polo! How old is he Paula?.......I hope things go ok for him..and all of you of course! It's so heart wrenching when a pet is poorly. I'll keep my fingers crossed too!

----------


## Paula

Hes 11, Flo.

So, hes back in our normal vets for a couple more hours fluid to try to flush toxins out and keep him comfortable for the rest of the weekend. More detailed blood result are due on Monday but its not looking good. When I asked the prognosis, the vet said that, if it is what they think, hes got days/weeks at best

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni I'm so so sorry... How are you doing?

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Any news?

----------


## Paula

We took the decision, against vets advice, to bring him home. Hopefully hell stay stable until Monday and we wont have to have him admitted again over the weekend - though theres a good chance of that. We felt that hed be far less stressed at home.

Hes showing signs of possible organ failure but the vet didnt want to be making any decisions until the bloods are back

----------


## OldMike

Paula he'll feel more settled at home with his family around him  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Hes really not feeling well ....


famous childhood poems

----------


## Jaquaia

Poor fella  :(:   :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:=(:   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni am so sorry he is so ill xxx

----------


## OldMike

How is Polo today Paula?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Hes a bit more with it this morning though were doing everything for him, syringing water in his mouth, carrying him out for a wee etc. Si slept in the living room last night.

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, poor boy. 
How are you today?

----------


## Paula

Devastated.   We both keep telling each other not to get ahead of ourselves before we get the results back but the vet made it clear not to expect miracles. We adopted Polo when I was really struggling with my MH and he saved me. I cant imagine life without him

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart you saved him as much as he has saved you. Hunni, you know I understand - we've been through it not long ago with our beautiful grumpy Casey who saved us in so many ways.. Hunni you just need to focus on each step. You know we're here for you, keep talking.

----------

Angie (09-07-18)

----------


## Paula

Were even more worried now - Luna has stopped eating. But Ive told Si we need to get through whatever we need to get through with Polo today first (though he has perked up a bit)

----------


## OldMike

Oh dear it could just be the heat in Luna's case. Hugs to Luna, Polo, Paula and Si  :(bear):

----------


## Jaquaia

Will be thinking of you lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are they both? How are you, Si and the girls?

----------


## Paula

Lunas Not great but Im pretty sure its the heat. She hasnt eaten over the weekend and is lethargic so well keep an eye on her

Just got back from the vets. Polo is a bit brighter today this morning and had a mouthful of food for the first time since Wednesday night. He has pancreatitis and probably a secondary infection affecting his kidneys. The vet is happy with how much hes improved but said hes not out of the woods yet. Hes got antibiotics and will need repeat bloods in a month. We took a risk bringing him home Saturday against vets advice but hes had 24/7 care from us this weekend that he wouldnt have had in hospital. 

Theres been lots of tears in this family this morning! (except Jess, she doesnt do tears lol)

----------


## OldMike

That's good news Paula  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Poor old Polo....but he's at home and I believe it's the right place. He doesn't need stress at the moment, besides he'll get better quicker with you all around him. A day at a time Paula eh?

----------


## Paula

Yep, Flo, absolutely

----------


## Suzi

Wow, I wasn't expecting that! Well done Polo, such a fighter!!!

----------


## Paula

> Wow, I wasn't expecting that! Well done Polo, such a fighter!!!


Us neither! Si actually cried in front of the vets - even the girls havent ever seen him cry! My mum prayed for a miracle, I told her that wasnt going to happen. I was wrong  :): 

However, Lunas not great :/ shes not been eating the last couple of days, the heats been getting to her. Shes old and skinny anyway so has nothing to spare and her legs are weak. So weve started syringing yoghurt and fish into her. Flipping dogs!

----------


## Jaquaia

Would a cooling coat help? Or B&M have been selling cooling mats quite cheaply.

----------

OldMike (09-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Try goats milk in the water, each rescue dog we've had who has had issues with eating etc we've done goats milk (semi skimmed St Helens farm is the best one we've found) and it settles their tummy's...

----------

OldMike (09-07-18)

----------


## Paula

So, we completely got it wrong. Luna collapsed earlier and weve had to rush her to the out of hours vet. Theyre keeping her in on a drip but her tummy is very sore and, given shes on anti inflammatories, theyre concerned shes got a perforated ulcer and internal bleeding. Theyre going to do an ultrasound and we go from there.

Polos a lot more comfortable though ......

----------


## OldMike

Poor Luna  :=(:   :Panda: 

Hope Polo is beginning to improve.  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

This is a roller coaster! Ultrasound and other tests came back normal other than slightly elevated kidney issues. They now think shes got a particularly nasty tummy upset as shes started with the runs ...... shes got to stay on the drip today and we go from there

Polos recovering and looking a lot more with 8t but still not got much appetite 

This week has been so horrible, were both exhausted and completely drained

----------


## Suzi

They couldn't have both eaten something when they've been out at all could they? Seems odd that they both get ill so soon together....

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm not surprised you're exhausted  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> They couldn't have both eaten something when they've been out at all could they? Seems odd that they both get ill so soon together....


We asked the vet that this morning. She thinks its highly unlikely and is just a horrible coincidence. Tbh, they never go off the lead so itd be unlikely theyd have eaten something without Si knowing.

Luna is so thin, you can see every vertebrae  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni!

----------


## Flo

Poor you!! Is Luna your greyhound Paula? I remember some years ago when we had Penny, she had a mysterious illness with terrible runs, and she spent a week at the vets. She was never quite right after that. She came home looking like a skeleton. I was shocked!..I mean, they're thin even when they aren't ill! They never really got to the bottom of it. We stopped feeding her her normal greyhound kibble. We were feeding her loads of fish and rice, chicken and rice and scrambled egg in the morning. They have such finely tuned digestive systems. Arrowroot powder mixed into her water is great for their upset tums. But I expect you know all this anyway....hope there's some improvement soon love. :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Theyre both greyhounds. Yeah they have got delicate stomachs, we give them greyhound food thats low protein. 

Theyre both elderly, thats the real issue .....

----------


## Paula

Weve picked Luna up, shes still not eating though her temp is lower. The vet wanted us to take her to the out of hours hospital but weve brought her home - well call the hospital if we need to. Polo is improving almost by the hour though

----------


## Jaquaia

I hope she starts picking up  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I'm sure it's due to the heat - I'm struggling so I'm sure that they are too! I know Crash and Moiya are suffering...

----------


## Paula

I wish it was, Suzi, but her abdomens swollen and very painful, and her kidneys are not doing great. But were syringing yoghurt and diluted chicken soup into her mouth every hour and shes drinking so well see how shes goes

----------


## Suzi

Awww poor babies.... You must be so stressed out with it all...

----------


## Paula

Stressed, exhausted, sore ...... the plan is that, tonight, were going to syringe food into her every hour, all night. Maybe, just maybe, shell be stronger tomorrow morning when we go back to the vets.

However, Polo is really rallying. Hes eating well, hes perkier and hes been for a walk. This is the dog who came a hairbreadth away from being put to sleep on Saturday!

----------


## Paula

Well, Luna has kept all the food we've given her overnight down. Shes looking a bit more with it too. Were back at the vets at 10.30 (our second home!). Hopefully, itll be better news. Polo is almost back to his usual self too  :):

----------

OldMike (11-07-18)

----------


## OldMike

That's good news Paula  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

The vet wanted to keep her in on a drip again but we decided to keep her home. Her abdomen has relaxed a bit which is a good sign.  She is so terrified of the vets we thought itd be easier for her at home - and were nursing her 24/7.  Her detailed bloods come through later today so hopefully will give us a better idea whats wrong

----------


## Suzi

Any news on the bloods?
How's she doing? Hope you're at least getting a small bit of rest. Is Si at home this week to help?

----------


## Paula

Bloods will be late afternoon. Shes managed to eat a slice of turkey! Yay  :(party): . Thats the first time shes shown any interest in food since the weekend  :): . Shes lost quite a bit of weight according to the vet (which is very obvious) which means she has to take smaller doses of tramadol, which is not ideal. 

All her ribs are showing



Si was in London yesterday and has to go in tomorrow. Otherwise, hes home. I did offer to do the night feeds last night but he wouldnt let me :/

----------


## Paula

A few days ago I doubted Id say this but, both my dogs have eaten tonight  :):

----------

OldMike (11-07-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Brilliant  :):

----------


## Angie

Thats brilliant hun

----------


## Suzi

I'm so pleased!!! I'm riding this roller coaster with you! I hope you guys are going to be able to get some sleep tonight.

----------


## Paula

Si might even sleep in our bed tonight  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:):  Hope so!

----------


## Flo

I'm pleased that both Luna and Polo appear to be making progress. Kids and animals!! They put serious grey hairs on your head don't they? He'll soon fill out again Paula. Penny would shake like a leaf when we arrived at the vets. If it's possible it's so much better for them to be at home. I hope you're managing a bit of sleep through all this. :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How were they both overnight? Did Si get to bed at all?

----------


## Paula

I spoke too soon. Detailed bloods have come back this morning for Luna. Theres a problem with her liver and kidneys, something to do with blood proteins. Its very, very serious and there may not be a lot we can do. Were taking both dogs in to the vets tomorrow morning, weve got to get a wee sample from Luna to take in and well go from there.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I don't know what to say.... I'm so sorry lovely x Poor, poor Luna x

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Oh hunni  :(bear):

----------


## Flo

Oh what a shame Paula! i hope they can do something.

----------


## Suzi

Any news love?

----------


## OldMike

Princess Paula (she who sparkles like diamonds in the sky) sending you my love  :Panda:

----------

Paula (13-07-18)

----------


## Paula

Vet was very happy with Polo, hes pretty much back to normal. Luna - her kidneys are failing and possibly also her liver. Unlike cats, apparently dogs don't do well with kidney failure and theres not a lot they can do for Luna at this stage. However, shes confident Lunas not in pain and shes eating, which is good. Lunas comfortable right now so the vet is happy to treat her symptomatically for now and see how she goes. So weve brought her home and will take it Day by day. The vet did talk about referring her to a specialist but we agreed that, at her age, that wouldnt be fair on her 

Were hoping for a weekend free of vets  :O:

----------

OldMike (13-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

I'm so relieved! I'm so glad that you're all home...

----------


## Paula

Its going to be tough trying to work out day to day whether shes deteriorating but shes been fighting this and Its not her time yet.

----------


## Jaquaia

You will know when it's her time and I know that you will do what's right because that's just the type of person you are. One thing you know for definite is she will end her days happy and loved  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Exactly. You will know when it's her time. You have given her so much love she will know that she's surrounded in love.

----------


## OldMike

Paula you've given Polo and Luna a loving home and that's what counts, all I can do is keep you and your pets in my thoughts and send you all my love  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

now, finally, to non dog related activities in our week - weve got friends coming round for dinner this evening. We havent seen them in a while so really looking forward to it  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having a lovely time!!

----------


## Flo

How did the dinner party go?.....more importantly, how's Luna this morning?

----------


## OldMike

How are Polo and Luna doing and how are you Paula?  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How is everything and everyone at Sparkles Mansion?

----------


## Paula

We had a lovely evening, I ate too much and drank a little too much so was a bit squiffy  :O: . I might stay off the scales tomorrow lol. It was so good to see them  :): 

Polo is pretty much back to normal which is amazing considering where he was this time last week. Lunas ok, shes getting upset when Polo goes for a walk without her so I think thats a good sign

Were off to see Jurassic World tonight!

----------

OldMike (14-07-18)

----------


## Angie

Am glad that you had a good time, and that Polo is on the mend, if Luna is upset at him going out then I think that is a good sign aswell
Jurassic world is  a good film we saw it at the beginning of the month, am giving nothing away but if you are prone to a few tears there is one point I would have a tissue handy so might be worth taking some, but its worth watching

----------


## Paula

Prone to tears? Moi???  :(giggle):

----------


## Angie

:(rofl):   lol hope you enjoy

----------


## OldMike

Enjoy Jurassic World Paula and take a box of tissues in case you get something in your eye  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OO no spoilers please! Hope you have had a lovely day! Glad that things went well last night too...

----------


## Paula

> OO no spoilers please! Hope you have had a lovely day! Glad that things went well last night too...


Some have told me it was predictable. I disagree, it was quite different to previous films. I enjoyed it, except I had a large diet sprite and was busting for the loo the whole way through  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Glad you enjoyed it Paula even if you were bustin' for a pee all the way through  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

OOps! I've done that before now!

----------


## Paula

Forgive me for posting another pic of my little girl but we took photos today so we could document if shes putting on weight, and this one really shocked and upset me

----------


## Jaquaia

Awww bless her! I'm not surprised you're upset lovely  :Panda: 

Is there a food you can give her which promotes weight gain?

----------

OldMike (15-07-18)

----------


## OldMike

Poor love  :=(: 

Jaq's idea of special food might be worth looking in to, I'm no expert in greyhound nutrition so can't really be of much help, I'll send Luna and you a big hug  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Greyhounds have to have a very low protein diet. Having said that, theyre both having chicken and rice as its the only thing theyll eat at the moment.

----------


## OldMike

Didn't realise that was on the verge of suggesting protein supplements thinking they would build her up  :(:  You're doing all you can Paula by the sounds of it. Is Polo doing okay?

----------


## Suzi

It's little and often I suppose... Poor old girl she certainly doesn't look well  :(bear):  :(bear):  You're doing all you can lovely....

----------


## Paula

Polos good, back to normal really, we just need to keep an eye on his pancreas.

----------

OldMike (16-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Well done Team Sparkles for 24 hour care for him! How's Luna doing lovely? Still syringe feeding?

----------


## Paula

Lunas eating normally, which is a good sign, but shes panting a lot which is worrying me. I dont know if shes stressed or in pain - weve had to reduce her tramadol from 5 tablets to 4 a day because of all the weight shes lost.

----------


## Jaquaia

Could it be the heat? It's 26 up here at the moment and I know Talia is struggling with it, though the dozy mare keeps wanting to go in the garden!!!

----------


## Suzi

Poor Luna! Is there a different painkiller they could use? I know for Casey it's always been metacam, could something like that help?

----------


## Paula

Shes got rheumocam (anti inflammatory) as well as tramadol. Tbh, the tramadol is the strongest they can give her at home, apparently, but most importantly shes been on it for a couple of years so Im not sure whether it would make things worse for her trying to come off it itms

----------


## OldMike

Probably best to leave Luna's meds as they are, I'm sure as Jaq said the heat could be affecting her as well.

----------


## Suzi

I was wondering if the decrease in meds is causing something akin to withdrawal?

----------


## Paula

> I was wondering if the decrease in meds is causing something akin to withdrawal?


Possibly ...

----------


## Suzi

How is she this morning? 
How are you? What plans do you have for today?

----------


## Paula

She is looking a bit brighter today - she even begged me for some of my lunch  :): 

Im a bit achy today so am having a quiet one. Jess is in a good mood so thats helping lol

----------

OldMike (17-07-18)

----------


## OldMike

That's good Paula I hope you gave Luna some of your lunch  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad she's looking brighter and you are having a good time with Jess!

----------


## Paula

Sorry for having a moan but ...... somehow my Fostair inhaler prescription request wasnt sent to the GP. It should be here tomorrow but it means Ive been without it since Thursday evening. Ive been using my blue reliever inhaler but its not the same and my chest is starting to hurt. Ill get the Fostair tomorrow and Ill be ok but Im annoyed this has happened

----------


## magie06

You are not moaning at all. That's a major item to be missing from your prescription. I'm not surprised that your chest is feeling tight. You poor thing, you have my sympathies.  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

You're entitled to feel a bit miffed if an essential inhaler was missing from your prescription  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I hate it when things like that happen. I'm surprised your pharmacy wouldn't fax your doctor and give you one knowing the prescription is on the way..

----------


## Paula

I perhaps didnt push it as much as I could have - Ive forgotten that I really do have asthma but I was in hospital with it for 5 days 6 years ago. Its  under control and I dont really think about it anymore. I should

----------


## Suzi

You really should..

----------


## OldMike

Hi Paula, how are you, Luna and Polo this fine Monday morning?  :(bear):

----------


## Flo

^^ what he said!..how's things love?

----------


## Paula

I met some friends for lunch. They are both also ex trustees so we were able to have a satisfying grumble  :O: 

My GP practice have received at least 3 requests for my inhaler over the past week - inc one I took over in person this morning. The pharmacy also rang them in front of me this afternoon yet still, at 6pm, the pharmacy have had to issue an emergency prescription.  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed off doesnt cut it!

Did I mention heat makes me grumpy?  :O:

----------


## Suzi

That's outrageous! I'd be furious too!

----------


## Paula

Up to the hospital again this morning - I was there yesterday too.  Im seeing the eye doctor today and yesterday had to have a visual Fields tests in advance of seeing the doctor. Why I couldnt have both appointments on the same day, I dont know ....... hey ho.

Still, mums visiting today  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

YAY for your Mum visiting! 
Hope the hospital goes well lovely x

----------


## OldMike

It seems silly that you couldn't do both appointments at once yesterday.

Yay for mum visiting, have lots of fun, coffee and cake with your mum.

----------


## Paula

What a day! Si was supposed to be coming to hospital today but had to go and see the big cheeses at work instead. Last night Jess said shed come but at 9.30 this morning said its too early to go up there ! I couldnt be arsed with arguing it with her and the disabled parking spaces are within walkable distances ish, very ish from outpatients so I decided I had to  do without the wheelchair. (I didnt want to call the porters, I hate that)

No disabled spaces at the front of the hospital. No disabled spaces outside Physio (which would have been a major stretch but needs must). I ended up in the main car park, having to walk up the hill, up two flights of narrow stairs and all the way around to the other side of the (big) hospital building. My appointment was at 11, I got to see the doctor at 12. And then back again to my car. 

My leg from knee to toe is massively swollen with pockets of fluid. I went out for lunch with mum but couldnt enjoy it as much as I should because I was so sore. My optic nerves are still swollen despite the meds and my weight loss.  Im just fed up

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni!  :(bear):  :(bear):   :Panda:  :(bear):  :(bear): 

What's the next step then?

----------


## Flo

For goodness sake! You must be exhausted!.....you should have called a porter. That's why they're there! Hope you manage to get the swelling down. :(bear):  Hope the dogs are doing ok.

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## magie06

It seems we both ended up waiting around for appointments today. You really went through it with the parking though.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Oh hunni!  
> 
> What's the next step then?


Theyll pass the results to the neurologist, Im seeing him next month. He did say they sometimes take a bit of time to settle down but Im so disappointed. And Im fretting because I wreally dont want to have another lumbar puncture and/or brain surgery

Flo, Polos fine, you wouldnt think hed been ill! Luna is still thin, though has put on a little weight we think. Shes not very strong but shes much happier in herself and a bit more playful so shes ok. Day by day ....

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart try not to borrow trouble love... Have faith in your medical team lovely x

----------


## Paula

Lol how dare you use my phrase against me!  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Well, then don't say such true things! Today we work on today's stuff... Mindful approaches please  :O:

----------


## Paula

Ive been trying. Ive spent the day watching the first series of Prime Suspect and reading in the back garden (I fell asleep and my leg ended up in the sun for I dont know how long - oops). I know I needed time to do nothing after yesterday so thats what I did. Todays stuff  :O:

----------

Angie (26-07-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Bloody hell!!! I think she's got it!  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

The cheek!  :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

I know! It's a good job you love me!  :Kiss:

----------

Paula (26-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Bloody hell! You actually listened and you actually paced??? *faints with shock*

----------


## Paula

Why so little faith??  :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

How's the leg?...you didn't burn it I hope!.....do a little bit more of yesterday today!

----------


## Paula

Knees a little pink and sore - I think I woke up as it started to get uncomfortable so managed to avoid too much damage lol

I dont know what to do today, I dont have a lot of motivation this morning but Im sure Ill get there, wherever there is.

----------


## OldMike

Cute little pink knees that's so nice, all the best princesses have rosy red cheeks, rosebud lips and pink knees  :O: 

If you sun bathe today remember to protect your cute pink knees with factor 50  :Panda:

----------

Paula (27-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

> Why so little faith??


Because we know you? lol

Hope today is proving to be a good one..

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula....is it any cooler (not you, we know you're cool!) where you are?

----------


## OldMike

> Morning Paula....is it any cooler (not you, we know you're cool!) where you are?


Paula is the coolest princess I know and I know a lot of princesses  :O: 

Paula how are you and your family today and that includes Luna and Polo  :):

----------


## Paula

Yes its several degrees cooler *yay!*.  All good here today - especially as Ive achieved my target weight loss (10 kg). So Im verrrrrrry happy  :(happy): . Weve got my brother and sister in law coming for dinner tonight - its paella night as per their request (they love Sis paella).

----------


## OldMike

Congrats on the 10kg weight loss a fantastic achievement  :(party): 

Have fun when bro and sis in law pop round for dinner  :):

----------

Paula (28-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

Congratulations on that weightloss! That's amazing! Well done!

----------

Paula (28-07-18)

----------


## Paula

So I celebrated getting to my target weight by eating loads, having extra thick double cream and drinking a few glasses of prosecco. Oops ... ..  :(giggle): . We had a lovely evening with my brother and sister in law eating paella and playing board games  :): . I said to my mum this week that my brother and I are closer now than weve ever been and its a really good feeling

----------

Flo (29-07-18),OldMike (29-07-18)

----------


## OldMike

Board games cool, been yonks since I played Monopoly.

Paula having reached your target weight you're entitled to a celebratory dinner and one or two glasses of the fizzy stuff  :O:

----------

Paula (29-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a good time!!

----------


## Paula

So this is the pile of clothes that are too big for me. I need to go shopping!

----------


## Jaquaia

And of course new clothes need shoes to match  :(angel):

----------


## Paula

Goes without saying  :O:

----------


## OldMike

And new accessories like handbags and jewellery  :O:

----------


## Suzi

That's amazing! Well done!  :):

----------


## Flo

Well a woman can't do without all the bells and whistles can she now!...good for you!

----------


## Paula

Im BORED!  :(: . And its not healthy for me to be bored.

----------


## Suzi

Why are you bored? No shopping to do? Virtual house hunting?

----------


## Paula

Despite the awful people I worked with at the charity, I really enjoyed the work itself. And I miss that side of things. My brother needs some help with his company but Im not sure I want to work with him or do that type of work.

----------


## magie06

I'm bored too Paula. I don't feel like cleaning or tidying today. I've just been flicking through Facebook all morning. Aisling didn't get up until 11.30 and I've already taken the sheets off my own bed, washed them and they are now in the dryer. Did I say that I'm bored?

----------


## Suzi

> Despite the awful people I worked with at the charity, I really enjoyed the work itself. And I miss that side of things. My brother needs some help with his company but I’m not sure I want to work with him or do that type of work.


I understand that - I've found myself doing similar too... and missing stuff dreadfully after...

----------


## OldMike

> I’m BORED! . And it’s not healthy for me to be bored.


Vertical driller now that's a boring job (engineering joke there)  :(giggle): 

Is there any other charity work you can do Paula?

----------


## Paula

Possibly, Mike, but everybody knows everybody in that world and I dont want anything to do with that crowd right now

----------


## Jaquaia

Got an essay to do on social order if you're that bored?

----------


## Suzi

You still bored?  You can tidy the dwd office if you like... I admit it's been a while......

----------


## Paula

> You still bored?  You can tidy the dwd office if you like... I admit it's been a while......


 :(snooze): 




> Got an essay to do on social order if you're that bored?


Go on then, throw it over here  :O: 


Today Im being very brave. Our new community centre have a lovely cafe and they run a community lunch on the first Wednesday of every month. So Im going, on my own!

----------


## OldMike

Marvelous Paula I'm sure you'll enjoy it  :):

----------


## Paula

So I went, I chatted, I ate (ploughmans)  :): . It was really nice, actually. Then I came home to 5 new dresses  :O:

----------

OldMike (01-08-18),Suzi (01-08-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Only 5?  :O:

----------


## Flo

Glad you had a lovely lunch!....well done you for going on your own too. Err...did the dresses walk in by themselves then?? :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> Glad you had a lovely lunch!....well done you for going on your own too. Err...did the dresses walk in by themselves then??


Lol, the wonders of internet shopping and knowing my local couriers well  :O: 




> Only 5?


There were 6 but I nearly got stuck in one so decided that one had to go back!

----------


## Jaquaia

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds lovely!!!

----------


## Paula

I was a bit chuffed today. You know when you lose weight and you find a dress in a smaller size that fits but youre sure its just a fluke/generous sized dress? All my new dresses are in that smaller size - it wasnt a fluke! And 3 of them are fitted, FITTED  :): 

I spent this afternoon engrossed in my book - I even read while eating dinner  :(blush): . A bit naughty but what ya gonna do?  :O:

----------


## Angie

Yay you should be chuffed hunni x

----------


## Flo

It's a great boost to the old morale when things fit because you've made it that way itms!! Enjoy your new dresses and book. You deserve to feel chuffed. Have a good day love. :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

Reading and eating wow multitasking, I bet you look gorgeous in your new dresses  :):

----------


## Suzi

You've worked hard to lose that weight so you are right to be chuffed! What's the book?

----------


## magie06

Wow!!!! Well done. And fitted dresses?? OMG. You've worked so hard you deserve it. I love the fact I'm not the only one who reads at the table.

----------


## Paula

Im reading the Nathan McBride books at the moment - ex special forces, spy kind of novels.

----------


## Paula

Omg. Si and I have been discussing the possibility of not moving and getting stairlifts in where we are so this afternoon Ive been estimating the cost of moving to help us decide.  Taking out of the equation the deposit (up to £100,000), extra costs will be up to £40,000!!!!! I know its been a while since I moved but ........

----------


## Angie

Sounds like a plan hunni

----------


## Suzi

So.. .Stairlifts then?

----------


## Paula

I think so, but weve promised each other well talk it all through over the weekend when Si doesnt have work on his mind. To start with, I could manage with just one stairlift as I only go upstairs to go to bed, really - its constantly going downstairs for the dogs, for the loo, for the front door etc that Im struggling with

----------


## Suzi

Wouldn't hurt to get a quote or 3....  :):

----------


## OldMike

It's certainly worth getting some quotes for stair lifts and to see if it is practical to install them in your house. Paula is your house 3 stories in which case you'll need a stair lift between each floor. If my maths are correct that is two and if you've got the finances it'd be best to have them both installed at the same time that way you'll only have the installation guys in once.

----------


## Paula

Id agree with you Mike, and that may happen, but as theyre between £5-8,000 each, its a big chunk of money to double up  :O:

----------


## Angie

It is expensive but get a quote for 2 and for 1 then shop around and explain the quotes you have see if you can get companies to beat each other down itms

----------


## Paula

Im really not coping with the heat today. I was awake before 6am and havent really improved since then. I tried to write something earlier but couldnt focus and, after 3 hours, Id managed one paragraph! Then I took Si and my ex husband to the train station, on the way back I had a mini panic attack because I was stressing out about my driving.

Lets hope tomorrows better

----------


## Flo

Oh no!! it must be unbearable where you are! It's no joke love when you don't get decent sleep. Why were you stressing about your driving? Were you getting pressure from other motorists? Some of them can be real pigs! Have you a fan in the bedroom that you can keep on all night? Try and elevate your feet or treat them to a bowl of cold water. :Panda:

----------


## Angie

Please pace and rest tonight hunni x

----------


## Paula

I dont know why I panicked except Ive been dealing with DVLA this week as they still havent made a decision whether my problem with my hand will stop me driving - I first informed them last October! As to cold water on my foot, I have allodynia (Allodynia can lead to the triggering of a pain response from stimuli which do not normally provoke pain. Temperature or physical stimuli can provoke allodynia, which may feel like a burning sensation) so cold or hot are not pleasant  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I will never understand why the DVLA take so long to do anything and everything! 

Are you pacing this weekend?

----------


## Paula

I hope to, and I plan to do some cross stitch, dependent on how my hand is.

----------


## OldMike

> Oh no!! it must be unbearable where you are! It's no joke love when you don't get decent sleep. Why were you stressing about your driving? Were you getting pressure from other motorists? Some of them can be real pigs! Have you a fan in the bedroom that you can keep on all night? Try and elevate your feet or treat them to a bowl of cold water.


Paula has a full length poster of me (obtained by winning the last quiz) blu-tacked on to her bedroom wall and I'm her number one fan (see what I did there, thank me later  :(giggle):  )




> Im really not coping with the heat today. I was awake before 6am and havent really improved since then. I tried to write something earlier but couldnt focus and, after 3 hours, Id managed one paragraph! Then I took Si and my ex husband to the train station, on the way back I had a mini panic attack because I was stressing out about my driving.
> 
> Lets hope tomorrows better


Panic attacks are awful try not to let it prey on your mind, hopefully it may be a bit cooler today *fingers crossed*  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Have a quiet day then and do some cross stitching! :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Decision made. Were not moving house! We did the numbers and wed end up doubling our mortgage and we just dont want to do that - were not getting any younger and Si quite fancies retiring some day  :O:

----------


## OldMike

I can recommend retirement  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds sensible! (Do you get to spend the difference on sparkles and dresses and shoes and stuff?)

----------


## Angie

It does sound sensible to me

----------


## Paula

> Sounds sensible! (Do you get to spend the difference on sparkles and dresses and shoes and stuff?)


Thats a hell of a lot of sparkles and dresses and shoes and stuff. Thisll be fun  :(rofl):

----------

OldMike (05-08-18)

----------


## Suzi

I know! Go for it! And you can tell Si you were helping to show him what else you could have rather than a mortgage!

----------


## Paula

:(giggle): 

So it was apparently my job to tell the kids we werent moving. Which means neither of them is currently talking to me. i should be upset but its actually quite peaceful  :O: 

Its taking some getting used to the idea of having a stairlift but as it means I get to stay in my lovely house, I can live with it

----------


## Suzi

Do you get to pimp your ride?

Why don't the girls like the idea of staying where you are?

----------


## Paula

Because they both wanted to move nearer town centre and they both wanted (and I quote) a party house ie one where the ground floor is all open plan. Many times Ive had to point out that we live in a beautiful house and many, many people would give their right arm for what they have. Entitled much  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Bit the bullet today and Ive got three stairlift companies coming out to quote this week. Ive started a new cross stitch, too as well as researching short bobs  :O: . Its been a looooong day lol

----------


## OldMike

Short bobs think I need to research those as I ain't got a clue.

Ah hairstyles just been looking at pics of a short bob with scrunched waves and a tousled short bob with pink ombre and a sassy feathered blonde bob and a destructed caramel blonde bob plus 46 other pictures of bob related hair styles well who would have thunk it that hair sculpture was so involved.

I wear my hair as a tousled bob with frizzy ends strategically placed across my bald pate.

----------

Suzi (06-08-18)

----------


## Suzi

Good for you lovely! You're really rocking this!

----------


## Paula

For someone who didnt have a clue, Mike, you really know your stuff  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Hey Paula, how are you today lovely? What's on your agenda?

----------

OldMike (07-08-18)

----------


## OldMike

That's beautiful Suzi I must have something in my eye because it's made me all teary (in a good way) thanks so much for sharing  :Panda: 

BTW Suzi it looks like we've hijacked Princess Sparkles thread with our videos  :O: 

*waves to Paula*

Edit: Suzi has removed her video here and posted over there so I've done the same thing by which time this post makes no sense at all  :(rofl): 

How are you this confusing Tuesday Paula?

Hope you have a great day with no more confuzzilated posts from yours truly.  :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (07-08-18)

----------


## Paula

Agenda for today is coffee with my oldest friend (in that weve been friends the longest, not that shes old  :O: ). I love her to bits but she can talk the hind legs off a donkey so my ears will take a beating lol, bless her

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

That sounds like a perfect day, I very rarely get to see a lot of my old (again length of time known rather than age) friends because of work and relationships, they always seem to be busy, hope you have a lovely day  :):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a great day! Have fun!

----------


## Paula

My friend and I got a little carried away with time and ended up sitting in Costa nursing a cold coffee for 4 hours! It was lovely, really lovely. We hadnt seen each other since Easter  :):

----------


## Suzi

4 hours with a cold coffee? You didn't think about ordering a hot one?  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Jaquaia

Cold coffee is fashionable now  :O:

----------


## Paula

> 4 hours with a cold coffee? You didn't think about ordering a hot one?


We honestly didnt notice  :O:

----------


## OldMike

4 hours savouring a coffee now that is dedication either that or the first to finish would pay for the next one  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

2 stairlift companies are coming to measure up and quote today. Other than that I might do some cross stitch and try to get my head into gear to get a job jobbed that Ive been asked to do (its way less mysterious than Im making it sound I promise  :O: )

----------


## OldMike

> 2 stairlift companies are coming to measure up and quote today. Other than that I might do some cross stitch and try to get my head into gear to get a job jobbed that I’ve been asked to do (it’s way less mysterious than I’m making it sound I promise )


You can't dangle mysterious jobs in front of us without giving a clue. I can see you donning a trilby and shades and putting an ad in the local paper "Princess Sparkles PI no job too small"  :O:

----------

Paula (08-08-18),Suzi (08-08-18)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo for stairlifts!  :):  OMG can we "pimp your ride"???? I feel the need for glitter, ribbons, more glitter oh and a little touch of glitter!  :):

----------


## OldMike

We'll definitely have to pimp her ride lots of sparkly stuff and I think you forgot to mention it Suzi we need glitter  :O:

----------


## Flo

Wow a stairlift!...good for you....hope it all works out and that you get reasonable quotes. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Paula

> Woohoo for stairlifts!  OMG can we "pimp your ride"???? I feel the need for glitter, ribbons, more glitter oh and a little touch of glitter!


 :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Bugger, forgot to check out the awesomeness of duct tape and glitter! Actually, omg you can get glittery duct tape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Paula

Just wait til I tell Si  :(giggle): 

So, the first bloke came and was brilliant - talked over all the options and what would be safest for me, showed me photos and videos, showed me where the dedicated plus socket would need to go, talked about the warranty, servicing etc. The second one turned up without ID, didnt even bother to sit down in my living room to talk about the options, made brief measurements, didnt leave any brochures, told me hed email the quote and left - less than 5 minutes

One more coming tomorrow morning.

Im still struggling with the whole I need a stairlift thing but if thats what I have to do to stay in my beautiful home, so be it

----------


## Jaquaia

Do they do the Gremlins upgrade?

----------

Suzi (08-08-18)

----------


## Angie

Second bloke sounds a right barrel of laughs but the first sounds great and good service is worth paying for so lets hope tomorrows quote is as good as todays service wise at least.

Were going to need pics to do the designs for pimping your rides lol

----------


## Paula

> Do they do the Gremlins upgrade?


Oh I hope thats a real thing so I can ring and tell them Ive got gremlins!  :O:

----------

Suzi (08-08-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

It should be! My mums stairlift takes AGES!!!!!

----------


## Paula

Im told it takes about a minute .....

----------


## Jaquaia

I may just be impatient then...

----------


## Paula

What, you?  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Surprised:  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Definitely ignore bloke 2 - he sounds like a twit and not someone to do business with! 
Bloke 1 seems to at least care! Go with him.. Unless bloke 3 is better... 

You need a stairlift - so what? You could carry on being stubborn and insist on still managing up and down the stairs - think how much more shopping you could do if you used those spoons on something else, rather than struggling.........

----------

OldMike (08-08-18),Paula (08-08-18)

----------


## magie06

The way I see it is, it's your home, it's your castle. I know it seems like another bit of your independence is being taken away, but I see it as a big help. If you're worried about what others will think (but it's you, and I know it's the last thing on your mind), then don't. The people who matter don't mind and as for the others, well if they think anything else, well screw them! Who cares what they think? Suzi nailed it when she said it's saving spoons. 
Oh and that second guy sounds like he really, really cares about his job, NOT! The first person sounds like he knows what he's talking about. See what the person is like today, but I can tell your spider senses are tingling already.  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

If installing a couple of stair lifts makes life easier for you then it is a no brainer as Suzi said it will save you spoons which can be used for other things (such as shopping for bling  :O: )

A leisurely ride up stairs so what if it takes a minute. I remember (not sure if it is correct) in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation where Chevy Chase is messing with the gazillion Christmas lights and something goes wrong and there's a power surge and this old dear on a stair lift shoots upstairs at high speed round a corner out through a window in to the garden  :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Here suzi!!....you spelt twat wrong!!!! :(rofl): ...but I agree with everyone else. Now what's the point of having a lovely home if you dread trying to get up the stairs?? Nobody says WHATT!! when someone has a new car, or their garden professionally landscaped do they..or they have new windows put in everywhere! In your case, it's a NEED and not a WANT, and there's a difference! Don't hesitate. Bloke number one sounds very professional. Besides, when the dogs find it hard to get up the stairs - if they're allowed - you can put them on your lap and take them up with you!....yes, yes I know they're big, but there'll be a way. Go for it Paula, you're worth every penny of it! Remember it's NOT a luxury!

----------

Suzi (09-08-18)

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Well that second guy is not going to do very well as a salesperson, my fiance is in sales (actual stairs though, not stair lifts) and he spends at least an hour with each customer, and can stay up to 3 or 4 hours

----------


## Suzi

Morning Lady Sparkles, how are you today?

----------


## Paula

I dont care what it looks like to anyone else, my issue with putting in disability aids is I love my home and want it to feel like my home, not a hospital.

On that note, todays chap may have helped. There is an option where the rail is very low to the floor and comes in different colours to camouflage with the carpet and just basically looks better. It is, obviously, more expensive so Ive got some convincing to do  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I do totally understand... I've been told I've got another 4 weeks + of wrist splints, so I've ordered them in purple. I've grab rails in the loo and the bathroom and on the door to outside, so I do get it... It's a case of having them but not looking "special". Go with the camo one love if it's going to help..

----------


## Paula

Convincing worked (doesnt it always?  :O: ) so were getting the more expensive, future proof, one. 

In other news, my babies  :(inlove):

----------


## OldMike

Just flutter those eyelashes and you can convince anyone  :O: 

Your babies are beautiful  :(inlove):

----------


## Suzi

I knew he'd agree with you! 

Your babies are beautiful!  :):

----------


## Angie

They are gorgeous

----------


## Flo

Aww..what gorgeous dogs Paula!...haven't seen them before. I'm pleased they're much better now! How are your feet now the weather has cooled?

----------


## Paula

Ive just realised Ive been ignoring my thread! Sorry guys lol (Flo, yes my leg is easier)

Stairlift update, Si has been negotiating prices with the company (thats his job after all). He did want me to do it but as soon as he suggested it I started to panic. Anyway, he texted me this morning to tell me he just wants to get an extra years warranty on top of the reduction theyve already agreed then hell be happy to sign up. It takes 3 weeks from order, so not long.

We took the devil cat to the vets yesterday for a checkup. Shes 17 next month. Weve been saying for years that shell outlive us all out of spite. The vet tells us shes in excellent health and will probably live well into her 20s ....... thankfully, Katies promised to take her when she leaves home  :O:

----------


## Angie

Awww am glad that it went well at the vets hunni, cats are funny creatures my eldest is a moody begger but just at Caitlin for some unknown reason she is fine with anyone else

----------


## Suzi

YAY re the stairlift - can we pimp it? Has Si agreed?

----------


## Paula

Pmsl Si thinks I have too much bling in the house as it is - lets just say negotiations are ongoing  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Sorry he said what?????? Too much bling? Is that even a thing? Stupid man..... Maybe he's hit his head or something? Do you think he needs medical attention? Too much bling *mutters*

----------


## Paula

Youd have thought, after 20 years together, hed know better ....

----------


## Suzi

You'd have thought....... *mutters* too much bling *shakes head*

----------

Paula (15-08-18)

----------


## OldMike

Princesses can never have too much bling it's written into the contract when you become a princess, mmm let me see here it is. A princess shall adorn herself, her palace, her garden, her carriage, in fact anything that moves or any static object with an unlimited amount of bling  :O:

----------


## Paula

So true, Mike. Si calls me a princess too .... though Im not sure its meant as kindly as you  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today?

----------


## Paula

:Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed off tbh. Jess had an ENT appointment this morning. She hates me going with her so Si was supposed to work from home and take her. 8pm last night, he told me he has to go to the office this morning. So I changed my nail appointment, cancelled lunch with a friend and told her was taking her. From then onwards, shes been horrible to me. Its like I did this on purpose!

----------


## Jaquaia

A crutch across the head will soon sort that out....

I wouldn't go with her next time, make her go on her own, no lifts, nothing, and then maybe she will release her mum is actually pretty awesome

----------

Angie (16-08-18),magie06 (16-08-18),OldMike (16-08-18),Paula (16-08-18)

----------


## magie06

Agreed, let her go on her own. I don't think I would feed her until she apologises either.

----------


## Paula

I know it sounds petty, but I cant talk to her right now......

Still, tomorrows another day - my wedding anniversary actually (17 years) and were going out to dinner tomorrow evening  :):

----------


## OldMike

Yep let her go on her own, using the bus (unless she can drive) and no more dinner till she shapes up.

----------


## magie06

Oh! Congratulations. Our 17th was on June 2. 
Here's to a healthier and happier 17 more.  :(party):

----------


## Angie

Congratulations hunni x

----------


## Suzi

(hugs) lovely... Why does she hate it when you take her?

----------


## Paula

> (hugs) lovely... Why does she hate it when you take her?


Shes never liked dealing with my disabilities in public (mainly its the anxiety she struggles with). She also thinks I ask too many questions with the doctors and I fuss too much...... Still, her appointment went really well. Her hearings still good, the graft is looking healthy with no signs of rejection. Shes got an appointment in 6 months where, after 12 years, they might be able to discharge her  :): 

Anyway, 17 years married today!  :(inlove):

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Happy anniversary!  :):  I hope you have a fantastic day, have you got anything planned?

----------


## Suzi

Glad the appointment went well! 

Happy anniversary to you both!

----------

Paula (17-08-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy anniversary lovely!

----------

Paula (17-08-18)

----------


## Paula

> Happy anniversary!  I hope you have a fantastic day, have you got anything planned?


Were going out for dinner tonight. Sis got the day off and I feel we should do something but I dont want to be too tired for tonight ......

----------


## OldMike

Happy anniversary Paula & Si  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

> We’re going out for dinner tonight. Si’s got the day off and I feel we should do something but I don’t want to be too tired for tonight ......


Sit and snuggle and watch a movie?

----------


## Paula

He took me and jess to the pub for lunch. Diet is definitely out of the window today  :O: 

We agreed no pr3sents today, so these arrived .......

----------


## Suzi

Those are lovely! Lunch and dinner out? Awesome!

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Lunch and dinner out sounds like a perfect day to me! Glad you enjoyed yourself, I completely forgot my anniversary this year until lena's friend asked how long we had been together and I realised it had been 4 years about 4 days earlier, oops!

----------


## OldMike

A quick google suggested that for 17 years of marriage you should but furniture (don't sound romantic too me) so I think Si's choice of roses was the best  :): 

Aren't you going out with your ex mother in law and mother in law this weekend, if so have a great time.

----------


## Suzi

How was yesterday? How are you doing lovely?

----------


## Paula

Lol Mike, if youd delved deeper, youd have discovered the colour for 17 years is yellow. I think Si thought red roses was preferable to yellow furniture  :(giggle): 

Ive had a very busy weekend. Obviously Friday was our anniversary. We went to a posh pub for dinner and it was seriously one of the best meals Ive ever tasted!

Yesterday, I took my ex mother in law to a VIP event at a local jewellers I use (extensively lol). We had a lovely time and she was able to get help designing a special piece of jewellery to remember a close friend shes recently lost.

Today, weve visited the in laws. We had a lovely time and Jess drove there - she did really well for her first time on a longish journey.

Tomorrow I should be resting but am having lunch with my best friend. Ah well, theres plenty of time to sleep  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for a lovely weekend?

----------


## Paula

It was a lovely weekend  :): . Im a bit weary but moods ok which is the main thing

----------


## Suzi

Glad your mood is OK - good or ok? 
Can you schedule some resting time around social butterflying?  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Im sitting down now while my Cleaner is cleaning the kitchen (shes been on hols for a couple of weeks - I think I missed her more than I miss my hubby when hes away)  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Glad you had a great weekend, don't tell Suzi but I think you won the quiz  :O:

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having a wonderful day....

----------


## Paula

I had a lovely lunch out with my friend. Weve been friends for over 33 years and she knows me better than almost everyone else so I cant bs her  :O: 

Tomorrow were carpet shopping and a gardener is coming to quote for sorting our back garden out. Wednesday the surveys being done for my stairlift. Now were not moving, its time to spend a bit of money on the house  :):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like fun! But..... When are you building in some pacing?

----------


## Paula

Erm..... Friday?

----------


## Suzi

What have you got planned for the rest of the week then?

----------


## OldMike

> I had a lovely lunch out with my friend. We’ve been friends for over 33 years and she knows me better than almost everyone else so I can’t bs her 
> 
> Tomorrow we’re carpet shopping and a gardener is coming to quote for sorting our back garden out. Wednesday the surveys being done for my stairlift. Now we’re not moving, it’s time to spend a bit of money on the house


Just remember to keep a little cash to one side so we can pimp your ride (stair lift, get it   :O:  ), sounds like you had a really nice lunch out.

You may not be able to pace Friday as the new quiz will probably be out by then and you'll be in soopa doopa quiz mode  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Enjoy carpet shopping!

----------


## Paula

I think my body is enforcing pacing. Ive just slowed to a crawl - mentally and physically. Hoovering and writing a factsheet (or trying to - brain wasnt functioning) may not have been the wisest move today ......

----------


## Suzi

No, maybe not.... *cough* pacing *cough* pushed too hard? *cough*

----------


## Paula

*cough* *kettle*  :O: 

I felt so ill at one point I inhaled 3 mini bags of Cadburys buttons. I think my blood sugar might have been low as that's the first time since I started this diet that Ive craved chocolate like that

----------


## Jaquaia

I wish it was easter! I really want some mini eggs!!!

----------


## Suzi

Have you been eating and drinking properly? Sleeping OK?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Have you been eating and drinking properly? Sleeping OK?


Yes, yes and yes lol. Ive been taking it easy this evening and tomorrow, once the stairlift designer comes to do a survey, Ive got a quiet day

----------


## Suzi

OO stairlift engineer today! Hope it goes well lovely x

----------


## Paula

It went well. The only issue is that were replacing carpet landing and on the stairs and putting a wooden floor in the hall before the lift has to go in. All that means is that we have to let the firm know (after weve had the carpet company in on Friday to measure up and price it up) whether the floor is going to be deeper so they can adjust the measurements.

My brother has had the snip today. Again. He was told to get it done 12 years ago by his first wife as she didnt want more kids. With a vasectomy, it can be reversed if you had it less than 7 years ago so, when he and his current wife got married and they werent sure if they were going to have a baby together, he had it reversed. They have now decided they dont want more kids, so hes having it done again. Poor love, Im a woman and even I winced .....

I forgot to take my morning meds. Ive taken them now but Im definitely agitated. Stupid fool I am

----------


## Jaquaia

Not stupid, we all forget at times. I'm not even sure if I've taken my AD today...

----------


## Paula

Thing is, my morning meds are the majority of them and include my CD, Venlafaxine, 3 different pain killers etc. So I definitely missed the wrong time of day lol

----------


## Flo

Hi Paula....talking of the snip..Zoe's niece is 22 and her partner is 54!! He had a reversal as she wants a baby but up to date I think he's still firing blanks!!...he must have left it too long!..are you feeling a bit better now? And are you excited about the lift going in?

----------


## Suzi

Glad you've taken them now love... Sounds like it's all go in your house!

----------


## Paula

Ive been told theres no need to worry, but telling someone with anxiety not to worry ........ my mum has been referred to hospital as shes got increased pressure in her eye and s9me damage to her optic nerve. They think shes got glaucoma  :=(:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Paula

My pain always seems to flair when Im anxious. My foot is on fire

----------


## Jaquaia

Is there anything that helps?

----------


## Angie

Hope your now resting hunni, I won't say don't worry about your mum, my mother had glaucoma a few years ago they caught one eye in time but not the other though she does fine and has had it reoccur and they caught it in time this time its a case of relieving the pressure,

----------


## Paula

> Is there anything that helps?


Not really, just got to ride it out

----------


## Suzi

(hugs) Sorry about your Mum lovely - I know it's something my Mum has had before too... 

Try not to borrow trouble - and yes I know I'm asking the impossible...

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I was not good last night but I screwed up my meds (and didnt realise til just before I went to bed). First ...... I AM FINE. But yesterday lunchtime I realised I hadnt taken my morning meds so took them all at lunchtime. Except I realised late yesterday that what Id actually done is picked up todays med box which, at the time, made it look like Id missed the morning dose - I had taken them in the morning after all which means I took double of everything. Again, I AM FINE, its been 24 hours and nothings wrong.

----------


## Jaquaia

Oops!!! The main thing is you're ok. You are ok aren't you? I didn't get that from your post...  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

I think we've all done that and usually if I may have taken my meds I usually work on the principle it is best to miss a dose rather than risk taking a double if I think I may have taken a dose but not sure if that makes sense. Glad no harm done and you're fine Paula.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Im off to see my exs sister later for coffee. She really needs a shoulder right now so thats what Ill be doing. Shes so lovely, its never a hardship to support her

----------


## Suzi

OOps! Glad that you're ok, it's so easy to do... 
Hope your sister in law is OK.

----------


## Paula

Im a little lightheaded this afternoon but Im lucky to get away with that. Had a lovely couple of hours with my SIL, shes being really positive. Shes been treated badly and she is the last person to deserve what happened. Shes dusted herself off though and Im proud of her

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a good time. Hopefully you'll be feeling much better tomorrow..

----------


## magie06

How are things?

----------


## Paula

If youd asked me at 1pm, Magie, Id have said things were good. But this afternoon Ive been getting a little lightheaded. Were going to my brothers for dinner tonight so I got in the bath about an hour ago - I came dangerously close to having a full on panic attack. It took all my deep breathing and mindfulness exercises to stop it and Ive only just stopped shaking. Si asked if I wanted to cancel dinner but Im hoping the distraction will do me good. If not, were only 5 minutes from home. I have absolutely no idea why it happened, Ive had a good day - wrote my post for DWD fb Page, did some work on a new factsheet for here and did some cross stitch. I enjoyed it all. Weird .....

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------

magie06 (25-08-18)

----------


## Angie

:(bear):  please try and pace hunni, could it be the meds from earlier in the week ?

----------


## magie06

Could it be that you were so busy for the last few days? You know, the quotes from the stairlift people, the carpet shopping, all the socialising? Etc. Etc. Etc.

----------


## Suzi

The others could be right, you've pushed hard this week love and pacing hasn't really happened much..... I hope you enjoyed dinner love x

----------


## Paula

I suppose when you all put it like that  :O: . We had a lovely evening so the day ended on a high

----------


## Angie

Glad that you had a nice evening hunni is tomorrow for pacing  :Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

Glad it went well and you've ended on a high!

----------


## Paula

Im doing nothing tomorrow  :O:

----------


## Angie

Good  :(y):

----------


## Suzi

Hope today is a definite recharging day...

----------


## Paula

It has to be. I feel like crap - still in my dressing gown

----------


## Suzi

Awwww Anxiety hangover? I hope you're being kind to yourself.....

----------


## Paula

Probably. Im being good, I promise  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> If youd asked me at 1pm, Magie, Id have said things were good. But this afternoon Ive been getting a little lightheaded. Were going to my brothers for dinner tonight so I got in the bath about an hour ago - I came dangerously close to having a full on panic attack. It took all my deep breathing and mindfulness exercises to stop it and Ive only just stopped shaking. Si asked if I wanted to cancel dinner but Im hoping the distraction will do me good. If not, were only 5 minutes from home. I have absolutely no idea why it happened, Ive had a good day - wrote my post for DWD fb Page, did some work on a new factsheet for here and did some cross stitch. I enjoyed it all. Weird .....


These things (anxiety/panic attacks) seem to come from nowhere, you got through it and judging from a later post you had a good evening.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I hope you are really being kind to you...

----------


## Angie

Hope resting is helping hunni

----------


## Paula

I think Im getting a cold, which explains a lot. So another rest day

----------


## Suzi

I sympathise, I've had one brewing and it's just coming out a bit more today... Thing is it always sets off everything else... 

How are you today? Resting?

----------


## Paula

Everything aches and, I agree, everything else is going nuts. Im just going to do some cross stitch today

----------


## OldMike

A cold that sucks, have some tea/coffee or something stronger and chill,  :Tea:   :(bear):   :Panda:  , get Si to pamper you  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've managed to rest love and are feeling even a smidgen better...

----------


## Angie

Hope you have rested hun

----------


## Paula

I was totally lazy yesterday .... still feeling rubbish but itll pass

----------


## Suzi

Lazy? You? Recharging maybe, but lazy? Never...

----------

Angie (28-08-18)

----------


## Paula

Wow! That was a stressful afternoon. My oldest friend turned up out of the blue with her teenage son and daughter, and with her dad - who I havent seen since I was 16 years old.....

----------


## Flo

Hi love...hope you're feeling a little better...colds are 'orrible!.....don't you just love it when people just arrive on the doorstep uninvited??...I'm a miserable moo aren't I?..sod that! Time for a G&T Paula!....hope you feel better tomorrow. :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Ill live  :O: . Anyhoo, Im seeing the neurologist tomorrow - fingers crossed theres been an improvement

----------


## Jaquaia

Will keep everything crossed for you here too  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

OO why did she bring the rest of the family? That's a little odd isn't it? 

What time's neurology? I will be thinking of you x

----------


## Paula

Shed said a little while ago that her dad would like to see me again (hes not local) and would I mind. I said ok, just didnt realise she was going to spring it on me. The kids are my godchildren so it was good to see them. 

Neurology is at 4pm

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well with the neurologist.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

What've you got planned for today before your appointment?

----------


## Paula

Si and I have been to sort out the carpets this morning, and mooched around Sainsburys. Such excitement  :O: . Mum and dad will be popping over soon, hopefully

----------


## Paula

Sooooooo, have been to see the neurologist. All signs of IIH have gone. He says I'm at the top of his expectations, it's almost too good to be true and, though I'm to stay on the meds, he thinks my weight loss was the most crucial element in this  :(party):  (guess what, I cried!)

----------


## OldMike

That's marvelous news Paula  :(party):

----------

Paula (29-08-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Brilliant!!!!

----------

Paula (29-08-18)

----------


## Angie

Brilliant news hunni am so glad xx

----------

Paula (29-08-18)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! That's seriously awesome! Well done lovely!

----------

Paula (29-08-18)

----------


## Paula

Off for an eye test this morning and a contact lens consultation. I used to wear them over a decade ago but they caused an ulcer on my eye. Im now ready to see (no pun intended) if the scarring has reduced enough that I can give them another go.

----------


## Suzi

Hope it goes well!

----------


## Angie

Hope the appointment goes well hunni

----------


## Paula

I cant have varifocal contacts because of my prescription so have two options. We correct the distance and I get reading glasses or, and this is weird, my eyes have mono vision due to laser surgery years ago (one eyes prescription focuses on distance the other on reading) so we can forget about correcting the distance or reading and just correct the astigmatism, and let my eyes do what they do and adjust to the monovision again. Im going to have a trial with the first option first

Im shattered...

----------


## Angie

Sounds like a good plan hunni, please rest now

----------


## OldMike

Sounds complicated Paula I can't have or it isn't recommended I have bifocals because of my posture the change over point would have to be set too high and it'd do my neck in. I also have double vision because my eyes look in different directions. I have distance, intermediate & reading glasses but when I read I usually take my glasses off and hold the book close to my nose Mr Magoo style, normally I just wear these milk bottle bottoms  :(giggle): 

Trying your first option seems the best, mono vision seems odd you use one eye to read and one for distance.

----------


## Paula

It is odd, Mike, and when I first had the surgery it took about a week for my eyes to adjust but it is incredible how the brain figures it out so it processes the images from the correct eye

----------


## Suzi

I've never heard of that before! That's awesome!

----------


## Jaquaia

My eyes are too dry for contacts! Which is good as I would constantly be poking myself in the eye trying to put them in!!!

----------


## Paula

Woohoo! Ive got my trial contacts! I had them in for 4 hours (you have to build up the hours) and had no problems  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hooray!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Woo hoo, that's great news  :(party):

----------


## Angie

Thats great news

----------


## Paula

Off to my local Community lunch with my bf today  :):  its a beautiful sunny day so hopefully itll be warm enough to sit on their verandah and enjoy the sunshine looking out over the park

----------


## Suzi

Have a brilliant time lovely!

----------


## Flo

Hi Paula, how are things? Did you have a good 'ladies wot lunch' yesterday?? It's great to catch up on the goss with a best friend isn't it?

----------


## Suzi

Morning Sparkles! Did Jess go back to college yet? What's on your agenda for today?

----------


## Paula

Sorry for the radio silence! Had a lovely, long lunch and catch up, rested for a bit then went out to the first Housegroup back after the summer - as a result there was a lot to catch up on and I didnt get home til 10.30.  Im creamed but it was a rewarding day  :): . 

Day 3 of the contact lens trial and all goes well lol. With the weight loss and starting to wear eyeshadow again, Im beginning to feel like me again after a very, very long time. Self care, right?

----------



----------


## Suzi

Yes self care! Hooray!!!
I'm so glad you're doing so well love!

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'm glad your contact lens trial is going well, I really struggled at first with them, I remember getting into a mad panic because it took me over an hour to get them out on the first day! So glad I stuck with them though, they're just second nature now.

----------


## Paula

Ive had my hair done today. Why is it so much nicer when someone else shampoos your hair?  My cars been in for service - mechanically its good (apart from a missing washer bottle cap - how did that happen?) but the tires ....... both rear tires have nails in them and one front tire is bulging. God knows what happened but its not safe to drive so theyre having to get authorisation from Motability to replace them as the Motability tire contract is with Kwik Fit.

I watched the DIY SOS Grenville episode as well, and wept buckets. I honestly dont know how that community has kept going, yet it has

----------


## OldMike

Looks like you need a set of four tyres if three are knackered. Have you gone for highlights or streaks in your flowing locks, I've got the idea your hair is fairly short but maybe I've got that wrong. Whatever way you have it done bet it looks gorgeous and contrasts well with your diamond tiara.  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

I used the dogs herbal shampoo! My hair feels great and smells of cherry and vanilla  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> Looks like you need a set of four tyres if three are knackered. Have you gone for highlights or streaks in your flowing locks, I've got the idea your hair is fairly short but maybe I've got that wrong. Whatever way you have it done bet it looks gorgeous and contrasts well with your diamond tiara.


Yep, dark brown with highlights of caramel blond to conceal the grey  :O: . Youre right, Mike, its a short bob and is now wavy (Amitryptaline has caused that, it used to be dead straight!)




> I used the dogs herbal shampoo! My hair feels great and smells of cherry and vanilla


 :(rofl):  fancy a biscuit??

----------


## Jaquaia

Thought that would give you a giggle  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Jaq - why???  :): 

Paula - hair sounds lovely! Hope your car is all fixed!
I watched about 1/2 the DIY SOS and I sobbed buckets - I used to live near there and drove past the tower into central London and home 2ce daily for about 2 years....

----------


## Jaquaia

Suzi it's from a herbal company and her products are mostly universal, it's just expensive. She has loads of customers who use their dogs shampoo as it's the same as the sensitive shampoo on the human side. I use a herbal wormer on Talia too  :):

----------


## Suzi

Rofl! That's awesome!

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula....like the sound of your hair...different.

----------


## Paula

Todays a real struggle - no motivation and fed up  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Want to talk about why you are feeling fed up? What things do you want to be motivated to do?

----------


## OldMike

> Today’s a real struggle - no motivation and fed up


Is there any reason you feel fed up or is it just one of those feelings that comes from nowhere and there is no rhyme or reason for it?

Hopefully it'll pass  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

I think we all know those days  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I dont know, though Ive been researching accessible holidays all morning.......

----------


## Suzi

Have you tried any of these people? They are rated pretty highly... Limitless Travel / Disabled Holidays / Enable Holidays / Disabled Access Holidays

----------


## Paula

I was looking at Enable  :):  Motability seem to rate them and they have apartments in Jersey

----------


## Suzi

Awesome. Is that where you want to go?

----------


## Paula

We love Jersey, Jess hated it but wont be coming on holiday with us ever again  :O: . Jersey is beautiful, quiet and very wheelchair friendly. Its perfect for us

----------


## OldMike

> We love Jersey, Jess hated it but won’t be coming on holiday with us ever again . Jersey is beautiful, quiet and very wheelchair friendly. It’s perfect for us


I think Jess is at that age when it isn't cool to be seen with your parents  :(giggle):  Never been to Jersey it seems like a nice place, get a week there booked ASAP  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I've never been, if it's somewhere you want to go then do it!

----------


## Paula

> I think Jess is at that age when it isn't cool to be seen with your parents  Never been to Jersey it seems like a nice place, get a week there booked ASAP


Lol Mike, when we went to Jersey, we took Jesss best friend with us. Jess was bad tempered the whole week and so badly wanted to get away from people she plonked herself in the empty bath for hours! Her poor friend thought it was her fault

----------


## Suzi

OOps!

----------


## Paula

Its NEW CARPET day!!!!!!!!! If anyone needs me, I shall mainly be lying facedown on my NEW CARPET #bestsmellintheworld  :):

----------


## OldMike

> It’s NEW CARPET day!!!!!!!!! If anyone needs me, I shall mainly be lying facedown on my NEW CARPET #bestsmellintheworld


 :(rofl):  Yay for new carpets lying face down being caressed by the luxuriant pile of a new carpet #bestfeelingintheworld would do it for me but for the best smell give me the exquisite aroma of honeysuckle on a balmy summer's eve #honeysucklearomathebest, now that outstrips a new carpet by a country mile.  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OOO Happy new carpet day!

----------


## Paula

Its sooooooo beautiful  :(inlove):

----------

OldMike (11-09-18)

----------


## Suzi

That is a beautiful shade!

----------


## Paula

And sooooo soft (anyone get I love it  :O: )

----------


## Jaquaia

No, not at all. You're being really subtle about it  :O:

----------


## Paula

well, subtles my middle name  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

> And sooooo soft (anyone get I love it )


Beautiful shade, I bet you didn't go to bed last night just lay down on the landing and snuggled up on your new carpet  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So, are you sitting and admiring your carpet today?

----------


## Paula

I stupidly planned to go out for coffee with a friend this afternoon. Do you think shell mind if I cancel due to carpet love?  :O: 

Im feeling very happy today - having been stuck for weeks at 3 lbs away from a 2 stone loss, Ive finally got down to that 2 stone!

----------


## Jaquaia

Woohoo! Go you!  :(party):

----------

Paula (12-09-18)

----------


## magie06

Oh wow! That's amazing. I'm a pound and a half away from a stone and a half and it's so frustrating just being nearly there. I understand your emotions today. Well done.

----------

Paula (12-09-18)

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------

Paula (12-09-18)

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant on the weight loss Paula  :(party): 

Are you still firmly clamped to your new carpet? Do I need to get a crowbar to prise you two apart  :O:   :(giggle): 

Edit:



> well, subtles my middle name


So we should address you as "HRH Princess _Subtle_ Sparkles" *bows and leaves the room backwards*

----------

Paula (13-09-18)

----------


## Suzi

How are you gorgeous?

----------


## Paula

I might have mentioned this, but my carpets gaw-juss  :O:  Im ok, just pottering today

----------


## Suzi

Resting and pottering?

----------


## OldMike

> I might have mentioned this, but my carpets gaw-juss  I’m ok, just pottering today


I wonder what one of your Fab 5's for Friday is going to be  :(think):  nope can't think  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> Resting and pottering?


Cross stitch mainly

Mike, dont know what youre talking  about  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How's the cross stitching going?

----------


## Paula

Really well  :):

----------

Suzi (14-09-18)

----------


## Paula

With Katie, off to have my eyelashes tinted and curled this afternoon and hoping to meet up with her grandma for coffee. So a good day ahead  :):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds awesomely fun!

----------


## Paula

It really was! And my lashes look like Ive got mascara on, when I dont!  :O:   Im a bit weary now mind you but a good day  :):

----------


## Suzi

I've not had the tinting done - does it take ages? How long does it last for?

----------


## Paula

It took about an hour and should last 6-8 weeks

----------

Suzi (15-09-18)

----------


## Flo

Morning love.....I love the idea of eyelash tinting and curling. Zoe's best friend does hers. But my daughter in law Annabel has had her eyebrows tattooed on!! Unless you use a magnifying glass you'd never know! They look really lovely. What's your new cross stitch project about?

----------


## Paula

Its this 

https://www.past-impressions.co.uk/d...ght-dance-kit/

Im really enjoying it - its so pretty  :):

----------


## OldMike

That's beautiful Paula and must take a lot of patience with all those x-stitches.  :):

----------


## Suzi

Wow that looks amazing!

----------


## Jaquaia

That's gorgeous! I've seen a tiger one on black aida that I want to do for my mum but I don't think I'm ready for that just yet!!!

----------


## Paula

I tried navy Aida, I couldnt cope with it, but that might have been the variifocals

Ive completely crashed today - Ive had 2 flares in 2 days and Im exhausted. So Ive basically binge watched tv and slept ......

----------


## Jaquaia

Do whatever you need to do. I know when I flare it's exhausting. If binge watching and sleep is what works for you then that's what you need to do  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Totally agree with Jaq... Do what you need to do for you x

----------


## OldMike

Do what you need to Paula  :Panda:

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've been resting...

----------


## Paula

I have

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely? What's on your agenda?

----------


## OldMike

> I have


Good to hear it (that you're resting), anything planned for today Paula?  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Flu jab, *tick*

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm being collared for mine at my next blood test!

----------


## Paula

Wow. I completely crashed about 3pm, couldnt keep my eyes open. Didnt expect the flu jab to have an effect that quickly. Still, needed to be done

----------


## Jaquaia

You obviously needed it lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

I need to get mine done too....

----------


## Paula

I was telling Si how it was worse than last year. All I got back was nope, you whinged last year too! The sympathy I get .....

----------


## Suzi

Lol!!!

----------


## Paula

Ive just had some horrible news. My best friends sister has been diagnosed with leukaemia. She went to the doctors with a sore throat  :=(:

----------


## OldMike

I'm so sorry Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Angie

:(bear):  so sorry to hear this hunni x

----------


## Suzi

So sorry love...  :Panda:  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Im off out this morning to the churchs coffee shop quiz.... so will be mainly channelling Mike  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Complete with cheesy jokes?  :O:  (sorry Mike!)

Oh and  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hope you bring back the trophy!

----------


## Paula

My team were joint winners  :(party): . One of the rounds was one of those tests foreign nationals have to take to get British nationality. Thankfully, we got all but one question wrong so can say were british, with pride  :(whew): .

I stayed to the end but had a moment halfway through and had to go outside to calm down. But I did it ....

----------


## OldMike

Woo hoo  :(party):  joint winners! (don't smoke that joint all at once  :Smoke:   :(rofl):  ) but what about a real test the latest DWD quiz  :O: 

Glad you had a good time Paula  :):

----------

Suzi (18-09-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Of course you did it! You're awesome!  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Do you know why you had a "moment"? Was it anxiety or something else? Could you maybe, just possibly need to pace a bit???

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  pacing?? 

there were 3 tables of contestants and I only knew one person properly so I was just struggling with that, really.

----------


## Flo

Being clever takes an awful lot out of you doesn't it?! I can empathise!! :(rofl): ..well done you anyway.

----------


## magie06

Well done on winning the quiz. How are you feeling now? Have you rested for the evening? I'm sending you all my prayers for your friend. I hope whatever treatment will suit her and she will be back to full health in the quickest time possible. I'm going to keep you in my prayers too.

----------


## Paula

> Well done on winning the quiz. How are you feeling now? Have you rested for the evening? I'm sending you all my prayers for your friend. I hope whatever treatment will suit her and she will be back to full health in the quickest time possible. I'm going to keep you in my prayers too.


Thank you

----------


## Suzi

> pacing?? 
> 
> there were 3 tables of contestants and I only knew one person properly so I was just struggling with that, really.


That's really huge! Well done for going and dealing with people! 
Yes, pacing....

----------

Paula (18-09-18)

----------


## Paula

So, this week Ive been chatting to my friend who is the manager of the hospitals health information point. Im going to volunteer there - one shift to start. My role will be slightly different than the others as I cant physically deal with the stock, but she needs someone anyway to deal with some projects - so Ill be doing that as well as helping the clients  :):  I worked there about 10 years ago and it was the best job I ever had!

----------

Flo (19-09-18),OldMike (19-09-18)

----------


## Suzi

So what kind of thing will you be doing?

----------


## Paula

https://www.hampshirehospitals.nhs.u...int-(hip).aspx

This probably explains it best  :):

----------


## Suzi

OO that looks awesome!

----------


## Paula

It really is. I always thought I couldnt go back because of the physical side but weve been chatting and have worked a way around.

----------


## OldMike

That looks great Paula.

----------


## Flo

Sounds great Paula! I'm sure you'll love it and also a great asset!

----------


## Paula

I got back from Housegroup an hour ago and have been talking to K (my best friend). Her sisters treatment has already started and shes in an isolation room - its going to be aggressive ...... I wish I could do more to help, its times like this I feel useless. But I can be Ks shoulder, so thats what Ill be doing, whenever she needs me

Hold your loved ones tight, people, you dont know whats round the corner

----------


## Suzi

i remember the aggressive treatment my bil had.. It was so hard not only on him, but on everyone around him too...  :Panda:  Let us be your shoulder too..

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

K has been here today, shes in a bad way  :(: . Theyve had some positive news - her sisters white blood cell count is responding to treatment already but I think K has spent all week holding everyone else up so she fell apart on me. Of course, Ive told her that thats what Im here for and shed do the same for me but shes feeling guilty about that too :/

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

There aren't words to make it better, but you had better know that whilst you hold her up we will be here to hold you up. You aren't alone...

----------

Paula (21-09-18)

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> There aren't words to make it better, but you had better know that whilst you hold her up we will be here to hold you up. You aren't alone...


I know, thank you

----------


## magie06

Hey lovely, how are you doing today? I hope you are resting and taking things easy. Thinking of you and sending all my love.

----------


## OldMike

:Panda:   :Panda:   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing chick?

----------


## Paula

Hi all! We went across the waters to visit my parents yesterday. It was lovely - Katies boyfriend came with us and I _think_ he survived  :(giggle): . It was a long day Mind you - 13 hours door to door. So today is a resting day as much as possible

----------


## OldMike

The main thing is you had fun, I don't blame you for taking a rest day  :):

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a lovely day! Definitely rest! x

----------


## Flo

Ooh! did you go to the Isle of Wijit??....I used to go there a lot when I lived in Gosport. Lovely place. Definitely a rest day. It's a long old haul isn't it?xx

----------


## Paula

Yes, the Isle of Wight. Its beautiful and Im so grateful theyre closer to home now. But I am wiped out ... hey ho

Tomorrow, katie and I are meeting someone at the hotel were probably going to use for her 21st party. She didnt have an 18th for various reasons so promised her a 21st. But *gulp* - the dogs took this years holiday fund, this partys going to take next years  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

I went to the Isle of Wight with my parents many moons ago and it was a delightful place.

Oooo 21st parties sounds like fun, I didn't get a party just a card.

----------


## Suzi

My 21st was in my local! It was amazing! When is her birthday? 

Are you resting today?

----------


## Paula

My 21st was at my mums house (and the overriding memories for everyone is my attempt at cleaning the red wine stain on the carpet - by pouring a bottle of white wine over it  :(rofl): ). I never had an 18th as i was recovering from having my tonsils out! Her birthdays New Years Eve but were having the party on 28 December, for obvious reasons.

Ive been agitated recently. At first I thought I was having too much caffeine except Ive had one coffee today and Im still struggling. Tbh, I only have two coffees a day and maybe one can of Pepsi max. I have no idea whats going on

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you need to take a bit of time out for resting? You've been pushing hard recently..

----------


## Paula

Ill be ok, though driving to and from the hotel was tough going today

Well, the hotel would be perfect but even Katies having kittens about how much itd cost (more than my wedding!). Si couldnt make the meeting so Ill talk to him tonight.

----------


## OldMike

Re coffee switch to decaff unless you're already on decaff in which case I've run out of ideas. It could be as Suzi said you've been pushing too hard and just need some pacing and resting.

Well I'd never have thought of using white wine to remove a red wine stain, well you live and learn  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

When was the last time you had a pacing or recharging day?

----------


## Paula

Yesterday

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you need a couple together? What's on your agenda today?

----------


## Paula

No plans except trying to sort out Katies birthday. Im chewing the skin around my nails - always a huge red flag for me

----------


## Jaquaia

Is there anything we can do?  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Do you need to see your Dr?

----------


## Paula

Thank you, lovely, but I dont know whats wrong so dont know what needs doing itms

Sorry, cross posted Suzi. At the moment, theres no point. Im not bad enough to see the psychiatrist and theres nothing the GP can do except give me Diazepam - which Im not going to do. Ill see how it goes

----------


## Paula

Morning my lovelies! Well, Im feeling brighter than I have done for a few days  :):  except from the headache and stomach cramps - but that I can deal with

----------


## OldMike

Glad you're feeling brighter Paula  :):  stomach cramps and headaches are no fun are they  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're feeling even a little brighter love.

----------


## Jaquaia

Chocolate and a hot water bottle!  :Panda:

----------

Paula (27-09-18)

----------


## Paula

Im feeling a lot better today and Si and I have decided to go for a spur of the moment meal out this evening  :): .  Polo hurt his paw on his walk yesterday - hes limping very badly however he is the biggest drama queen so were just going to keep an eye on it for now and see how he goes.

Ryder Cup started today and already Im fed up with it! I need to reclaim the TV, soon, before the remote gets thrown at it (or at its user  :O: )

----------


## OldMike

Poor Polo give him my love  :Panda: 

I don't have Sky so no Ryder cup here *bounces off the walls with glee*

Hide the remote, claim the TV back and declare NO golf in here  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Poor Polo! Hope he's OK lovely.. 
Where are you going for dinner? Somewhere awesome I hope!

----------


## Flo

Groan! Can't stand golf!...poor old Polo!...hope it clears up soon. Don't forget to order the most expensive thing on the menu washed down with a Drambuie shandy! :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (28-09-18)

----------


## Paula

https://thepurefoyarms.co.uk - we went for our anniversary in August and its lovely  :):

----------


## Flo

It looks lovely Paula...the food looks amazing! Yum!

----------


## Suzi

OMG, that place looks amazing and they have a vegan menu! I'm in love with it!

----------


## Paula

Its even more amazing than it looks! Nom nom nom

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've had a lovely time!

----------


## Paula

It was really good. Im absolutely stuffed and we talked about everything under the sun  :):

----------

OldMike (29-09-18)

----------


## OldMike

> It was really good. I’m absolutely stuffed and we talked about everything under the sun


Oooo sounds like you had a fantastic time  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

So glad! Are you having a lovely day today?

----------


## Paula

Im having a quiet day today, in preparation for Strictly!

----------


## Suzi

OMG I'm loving strictly!

----------


## Paula

> OMG I'm loving strictly!


I loved it last night! Such a high standard already  :): 

My poor Polo is not very well. He hurt his paw on Thursday and its not getting better - hes so stressed, bless him. If hes not any better by tomorrow Im going to have to take him to the vets. Thankfully Katies got the day off and can help me.

We were supposed to have our ground floor flooring laid this week. Its a 3 day job and we need to have screed put down which means staying off the floor for at least 4 hours. So Si was supposed to be taking Monday to Wednesday off work to keep the dogs out of the way. Except he told me yesterday morning that hes too busy at work. The floor is now not being done until the end of October, which also means the stairlift cant be fitted until November.......

----------


## Suzi

Oh no for Polo and for the stair lift! That's so frustrating!

----------


## Paula

Frustrating ..... thats the word I threw at Si  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Yes, I'm quite sure that's the word.... lol

----------


## OldMike

Poor Polo, that's so annoying that you can't have the floor done for another month.

----------


## Paula

Yesterday was a challenge. Jess was supposed to be in college at 8.50am and didnt leave til 11.20am. She then rang me from the bus stop to say her bus hadnt turned up, expecting me to give her a lift. I refused - she cant leave the house 3 hours late and expect others to pick up the pieces. Id previously promised that Id leave her alone if she was late - shes 17 and needs to take responsibility itms. Anyway, she didnt take that well.  Then, in the afternoon, Id got a call from her Politics teacher to say shed misses the last 5 lessons and her attendance for Politics was down to 54% - and the lesson she missed yesterday was planning for an essay thats part of her exam, which is being done under exam conditions tomorrow. I negotiated with her teacher and hes going to do planning with her when the others are doing the essay, and then shell do the essay in a study period. Of course, when I tried to talk to her, she got defensive and angry, and it was all my fault.

Id really hoped things had got easier between us. Im tired of constantly battling

----------


## Suzi

I'm so sorry lovely... 
Is it just politics she's not turning up to?

----------


## Paula

Yeah, History is 100%, Sociology 84% (probably just one lesson this early on in the term).: She loves politics so I dont understand the problem, and she isnt talking.

And I have to take Polo to the vets this afternoon. Hes been limping since Thursday and we hoped hed just pulled a muscle and rest would sort it out. But it hasnt ......

----------


## Paula

Deep joy, this week just keeps getting better.  Ive been to the vets with Polo - his arthritis is bad in his 2 front legs. But the issue is hes got an infected graze on his elbow so the vet thinks he might have sprained it - and hes knuckling his paw so hes concerned theres nerve damage. Adding to the pain meds hes already on, hes on antibiotics and Gabapentin for the nerve problems.

----------


## Jaquaia

Poor Polo! And  :Panda:  for you

----------

Paula (02-10-18)

----------


## OldMike

Poor Polo he is in the wars isn't he  :Panda:

----------

Paula (02-10-18)

----------


## Flo

Crikey Paula you've really had a bellyful of it this week haven't you? Poor polo. Poor you having to deal with all that domestic upheaval! I don't envy you sweetheart...hope it all simmers down soon. :Panda:

----------

Paula (02-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

Poor Polo! 

Have you managed to do anything which is at least a bit positive for you?

----------


## Paula

Im cross stitching today and its housegroup tonight - Im hoping thats as dramatic as the day goes!

----------


## OldMike

Cross stitching sounds a nice way to spend the day, hope you don't have any dramas with Jess and she gets herself off to college without any hassles  :(bear): 

Have a good housegroup.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day!

----------


## Paula

Morning! Housegroup was great last night - we are studying Deuteronomy which is one of my favourite books in the Bible. Polo managed to go outside without me putting a lead on him this morning so Im hoping that means hes in less pain.

Tomorrow is my trial shift at my new job at the hospital - Im really excited about it so am hoping we can work round my limitations for me to be an asset to the team  :):

----------

OldMike (04-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a good housegroup! 
You're going to be such an asset to the hospital!

----------


## Paula

I was being so virtuous by snacking on Metcalfe skinny popcorn (77 cal per pack), then my family had a text discussion and decided on Wagamamas takeaway for dinner - oops!

----------

Suzi (04-10-18)

----------


## Paula

So, Ive done my first shift at the hospital and absolutely loved it! We now know what I can and cant do and my role description is being adjusted accordingly lol, including adding in additional duties. Usually, no one can start until theyve gone through the induction but as the local training day wont be until the new year, and given Ive done this job before, theyre going to try to get me in as soon as my DBS clearance is through.

Knackered now though, but its a good knackered  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

That's brilliant! They're lucky to have you!

----------

Paula (05-10-18)

----------


## OldMike

I always thought DBS was Direct Broadcast Satellite system you can tell I'm electronically biased.

Congrats Paula glad all went well on your first shift  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Lol Mike  :O: . DBS is the Disclosure and Barring Service, its checks made by the Government to ensure people working with vulnerable people dont have any history that precludes them for those jobs.

The powers that be have agreed that, as long as I do the induction within 6 months of starting, I can start once my DBS check and references come through. So, the plan is I start on 26th October

----------


## Jaquaia

Didn't the DBS check replace the CRB check?

----------


## Paula

It did indeed  :O:

----------


## Suzi

That's fantastic! I'm so thrilled for you!

----------

Paula (05-10-18)

----------


## Paula

Had a great day at the hospital yesterday, Polo is improving and its movie night on Strictly tonight! Definitely feeling a bit more positive today than I have in a while  :):

----------


## OldMike

Polo is getting better that's really good news, enjoy Strictly this evening Paula  :(party):

----------

Paula (06-10-18)

----------


## Flo

I'm really pleased that Polo is feeling better. Animals give us so many grey hairs don't they! :(giggle): Glad you're feeling better too love...yay! strictly!

----------


## Suzi

So glad things are looking up!

----------


## Paula

New Doctor Who followed by Strictly! Im not moving for anything or anyone for the next couple of hours!  :):

----------


## Suzi

OMG I so loved both!!!!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

Not seen Dr Who! Need to catch up with Smith and Capaldi as dickhead wouldn't let me watch it so no spoilers!

----------


## Paula

> OMG I so loved both!!!!!!


She was AWESOME!

----------


## Suzi

She really was. I love her anyway, but OMG she was awesome!

----------


## Paula

Lol so my family are wondering what prize money theyre entitled to. So Ive told them 10% of what I get  :(giggle): 

I had a moment earlier - thinking about Suzi asking for any posts for Mental Health Day got me thinking I could look back at my posts on my fb page for any words of wisdom I might have written before. There werent any  :O:  but looking back over this year, it was a lot more stressful than Id remembered. I had a few tears, tbh

----------


## Angie

:(bear):  hunni

----------


## OldMike

Paula you've had a very difficult time this year but you've battle through it and come out on top that shows how awesome you are  :Panda: 

PS. You're a multiple quiz winner too  :(party):

----------

Paula (08-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

You've had a really tough few years love. It's not seemed to take much of a break since your accident... I'm sorry for inadvertently making you cry..... 
I think you're amazing. Such a strong and powerful wonderful woman.

----------

Paula (08-10-18)

----------


## Paula

Thank you  :Kiss:

----------


## Paula

My back and neck are you in spasm, have been building up to it for a few days, so Ive cancelled meeting my friend and plan to spend the day hooked up to my heated cushion - hey ho

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  Hope the heat cushion helps lovely.

----------


## Paula

Ive now cancelled my manicure, pedicure and hair appointment. Says a lot I think  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  But I'm glad you're being sensible and pacing.

----------


## Jaquaia

Now if you can just teach Suzi how to pace...  :O:

----------


## Paula

( :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

I've got a heat cushion too Paula for a groin problem that starts in my right buttock and works it's way down to the groin. Hope yours eases the pain love...another Panda from me! :Panda:

----------

Paula (10-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

> Now if you can just teach Suzi how to pace...


The cheek! I am trying...... If schools would stop doing stupid meetings in the evenings then my life would be easier.... 

Hope you're having a lovely evening gorgeous x

----------


## Paula

Well, Jess has been home all day with a tummy upset and Katie came home from work in a right state as her boss is off sick, potentially long term, and shes having to run the place on her own. So Ive been doing the mum thing while moving very, very gingerly .....

----------


## Paula

WOW! Katie put this on her Instagram page today. Queue floods of tears from a proud mummy  :): 

Today is a very important day for everyone to recognise and acknowledge the struggles too many people face daily. Everybody has either experienced mental health or knows somebody who suffers/has suffered. My somebody, who is especially amazing, is my mum, who has struggled with her mental health for almost three decades.
My mums first crisis (as she calls it) was when she was 16-years-old, however she continued to live undiagnosed until she broke down 11 years later, aged 27. Before this point she believed the way she felt was just the norm, little did she know how serious her illness was.
15 years on from her diagnosis, she still struggles with the same issues, having her good days and bad days like anyone else who suffers the same. Except now she has so much more support from friends, family and doctors.
I admire my mum completely for the way shes dealt with her mental illness, always being very open with us about everything shes going through - not to worry us, but to teach us that its okay to talk about your problems no matter what.
I encourage any and every person who is suffering, young or old, to talk to someone about how they feel. My mum is so open with talking about her mental health and does so much volunteering work to help others with the same problems shes dealing with, which is just amazing. Its never too late to change things. 

Fall in love with taking care of yourself #worldmentalhealthday

----------

Arty (12-10-18),Flo (11-10-18),Jaquaia (11-10-18),OldMike (11-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

OMG I'm in tears! That's amazing!

----------


## Jaquaia

She's an absolute credit to you  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Yes Paula, your daughter is a credit to you. I'm happy to say that Zoe too is exactly the same as your Katie.We're all lucky to have such empathetic kids. And it's down to educating our loved ones and friends about it without frightening them. No knowledge = no understanding, no help and awareness. It's pretty logical really isn't it? :Panda:

----------

Paula (11-10-18),Suzi (11-10-18)

----------


## Paula

Perfectly logical  :):

----------


## OldMike

Yup Katie sounds awesome just like her mum  :):

----------

Paula (11-10-18)

----------


## Paula

So, another day of cancelled appointments because of my back and Si had to cancel meetings to be able to take Polo to the vets this morning. Vet says Polo is 80% better but his leg is still infected and he still needs gabapentin for the nerve issue - in fact hell need gabapentin indefinitely.

Im struggling anyway but then I get post from DVLA to let me know theyre withdrawing my driving licence and reissuing a medical licence which means itll be reviewed again in a years time.  Feels like a kick in the teeth

----------


## OldMike

It's good that Polo is improving,  just watch some videos and chill, if the weather down your place is like it is oop north then it doesn't inspire you to leave the house.  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh why are they revoking your license? Does that mean that you can or can't drive? 
Poor Polo! 
Your mood sounds really flat love, you OK?

----------


## Jaquaia

Sending you huge hugs lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Oh why are they revoking your license? Does that mean that you can or can't drive? 
> Poor Polo! 
> Your mood sounds really flat love, you OK?


Theyve been assessing me for a year, my OT told me Id have to inform them of the problems with my hand. That, coupled with my MH, my medication and my IIH seems to have spooked them. I can drive, but I have to have a temporary licence and theyll send me review assessment papers in 9 months - so we do it all over again. I need to call my insurance company and I dont know what impact itll have on that (though youd hope a Motability sourced insurance company would not have an issue). I could appeal the decision but, tbh, if I was in their shoes, Id probably agree.

Im just fed up. Part of that is because Ive been laid up all week with my back but also I cant imagine not being able to drive - I was raised around cars (I met both my husbands at a car dealership). I know I can drive now but the whole process is a nightmare I dont want to keep going through

----------


## Suzi

Oh sweetheart  :Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

I can't see why a Motability Insurance Co that deals specifically with disability would hammer you! Just sorry that you're going through it!xx :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Well, the insurance company were ok, thankfully. My back is no better so another quiet day ahead. Im reading a trilogy atm thats really good so at least I can do that, and Ive watched a lot of tv, but my concentration is non existent so anything else is impossible.

----------


## Jaquaia

What trilogy??? My to read pile only has 20 books on it at the moment so I'm running low  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl): . Its the All Souls Trilogy - the tv series has just been released called A Discovery of Witches. Im reading the books first because, well, thats the correct way to do it  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Oooh! I've been eyeing them up on amazon!

----------


## Suzi

OO and me!  :):

----------


## Paula

If this back isnt sorted by Monday, Im making an appointment with the chiropractor. Its really getting to me now .....

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Still bad today?

----------


## Paula

Yep...

----------


## Flo

> If this back isnt sorted by Monday, Im making an appointment with the chiropractor. Its really getting to me now .....


Make that appointment! Get it seen to. :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

^^^wss  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Ive booked an appointment online but the earliest (for the therapist I see) is 23rd.

----------

OldMike (14-10-18)

----------


## OldMike

23rd Oct that's a long time if you're in pain and struggling  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I could get an earlier appointment at one of the other clinics, but theyre harder for me to get to, or with one of the other therapists but I trust this one and he knows about my CRPS, so Ill have to wait. And sulk .....

----------


## Suzi

Can you call tomorrow and explain the situation? Maybe there's a standby appointment or a cancellation?

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you feeling tonight?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> Can you call tomorrow and explain the situation? Maybe there's a standby appointment or a cancellation?


Yeah, I might do that




> How are you feeling tonight?


Sore :/

----------


## Suzi

Hope your back is feeling better and you're feeling a bit brighter this morning lovely...

----------


## OldMike

:Panda:   :Panda:   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I cant wear a bra today, its too sore. But Ill muddle through. Ive just booked tickets for Si and I to watch War of the Worlds at Bournemouth International Centre. Its a birthday present for him - its the 40th anniversary of the show and we both love it! Even better, he has no idea what were doing other than the date. Surprising him is sooo tough  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

That sounds like an amazing present!

----------


## Suzi

That's AWESOME! I love the BIC! It's a brilliant venue!

----------


## Strugglingmum

What a lovely treat. X
How is your back? Any chance of an earlier appt?

----------


## Paula

No chance Im afraid, not with the person I want to see (as he does acupuncture too and I need a gentle approach). Ill manage, thank you hunni

----------


## Suzi

A day of resting? Pacing? Have you called to check on standby/emergency/cancellation appointments?

----------


## Paula

Its worse than ever today so am resting though that doesnt seem to have helped so far. I cant just keep cancelling everything, apart from anything else Im bored! So tomorrow Im reclaiming my life  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Did you call them and ask about the cancellations?

----------


## Paula

Damn it, I thought youd miss that non answer ..... no I havent, but only because he only works at that clinic once a week - on Tuesdays - so theres no point.

----------


## Jaquaia

C'mon Paula! This is Suzi!!! She misses nothing!  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Today IS Tuesday you narna. You could have called today and you might have had a cancellation or could have slotted you in......

----------


## Paula

Yeah yeah  :O:

----------


## Suzi

You are a narna... but I loves ya  :O:

----------


## Paula

:Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely?

----------


## OldMike

Hope your back is a little less troublesome today Paula  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

No better but I just have to adjust and get on with life, rest is not working so Ive got to stop being a wuss. My friend is coming over this afternoon and its housegroup (and Deuteronomy) tonight.

Ive got to make an appointment at the vets for Luna - shes very suddenly developed a large lump just above her ribs. Its probably just a lipoma or cyst but needs checking out. With the pair of them we seem to be constantly at the vets  :(:

----------


## Suzi

You aren't being a wuss. You've never been a wuss. 
Hope you're having a better time not resting... I think.. 

Enjoy housegroup tonight! 

Poor Luna!

----------


## Paula

Somethings obviously got through from you lot. I saw my friend, then realised that was enough today and cancelled Housegroup  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Surprised: 

Resting tonight then? Are you less bored at least for having seen your friend?

----------


## Paula

Yeah  :):

----------


## Angie

Glad you decided to rest hun am sorry about Luna but best to get her checked

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you had to cancel tonight, but I'm glad you listened to your body...

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you feeling today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Sore but getting on with it.

----------


## Jaquaia

Any better at all?

----------


## Flo

Sorry you're out of sorts love. Sorry too about Luna. Our Fang went to the vet a few months ago with a small lump on the back. Vet thinks it's a fatty lump. But it's got a lot bigger so she's going back. Probably only a bigger fatty lump! Doesn't seem to be bothering her though..she still goes mental through the house! I'm sure Luna's will be quite benign. :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

When are you taking Luna?

----------


## Strugglingmum

How are you today?  Back any easier?

----------


## Paula

Were taking Luna Saturday morning. Every time I take her Im prepared for it to be the last but thats just me being the worry wart I am.

My back still  aches but Ill live

----------


## Suzi

(hugs) lovely. Hope it's a bit easier today lovely...

----------


## Paula

Im fine  :O: . My friend has been round this afternoon - shes such a lovely person and always makes me feel better. Ive agreed to go to the cinema this evening with Si and the kids - we have lazyboy seats in our local so hopefully my back will cope  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Fine?

----------


## Paula

My back hurts but I refuse to let it get me down. I wallowed last week and am not doing that any more.

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't think I've ever really known you to wallow!

----------


## OldMike

Paula I've _never_ known you to wallow  :(bear):   :Panda: 

Speaking of wallowing this Flanders and Swann hippopotamus song came to mind with the lines :- 

_So follow me follow, down to the hollow,
And there let us wallow in glorious mud!﻿_

----------

Paula (19-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

You don't wallow! If you were wallowing I'd have kicked your ass! 

Hope the cinema trip was a good one?

----------


## Paula

Love the Hippo Song! We went to see First Man - it was brilliant, really intense. My back protested but it was worth it  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely?

----------


## OldMike

I'll leave these here for you Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

> How are you today lovely?


Ok. Took Luna to the vet, they think its just a fatty lump but shes having a needle biopsy on Monday just to make sure. Katie, bless her, is changing her rota so she can help me take her  :): 

My stairlift installation is happening on 8th November - not long to go  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo for the stairlift! 

Glad they don't think it's anything sinister for Luna - glad that Katie is coming with you x

----------


## Paula

OMG I completely forgot! Im out with my best friend tonight to see Paul Young! Sooooooooooo excited!

----------


## Jaquaia

Have a great time!!!

----------


## OldMike

Woohoo have a great time  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Ive been to the vets with Luna this morning for her needle biopsy. Only blood came out which means its either a haematoma or a tumour. And the vet thinks its a tumour. She gave us the option of surgery to make sure but weve decided Lunas too old and it wouldnt be fair on her. So we bring her home and take each day as it comes. We knew this was coming but it doesnt make it any easier  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni, I'm so sorry x

----------


## OldMike

:=(:   :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda: 

Whatever happens, she knows she is loved. You've given her a wonderful life so far, the rest of her time won't be any different  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Thank you guys.

Tomorrow Im seeing the bone cruncher. Im not looking forward to it except that hes super charming and makes me blush and giggle like a girl - believe me, it takes a lot to make me blush  :(giggle):

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Hope that it helps tomorrow lovely...

----------


## Jaquaia

What times your appointment today?

----------


## Paula

11, so Ill be leaving soon

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's helped gorgeous lady!

----------


## Paula

It will, but owwwwwwwwwww. Hes such a lovely man (and quite pretty too  :O: ) but he can be mean lol. Acupuncture and joint cracking were the order of the day!

----------


## Suzi

Ouch! Hope it relieves it for you love x

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well with the chiropractor Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Oh!....how did you get on with the chiro. Paula?...Zoe has to go and get re-aligned every so often! Hope it worked out well.... :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Hes actually an osteopath (I can never figure out which is which - except the last chiropractor I tried wouldnt treat me as she deals with stiff joints and I have hypermobility  :O: ). Anyway, he is not the type to insist on a course of treatments - he just says to go away and, if it still hurts in a week or two, call him. 

My hips are so sore they hurt when I moved onto my side - I didnt even know they were hurting before that.

----------


## Paula

Off to dinner out with friends - I suspect Im going to need a glass of something to get through it  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Have fun lovely

----------


## Suzi

Hope you have a lovely time out and that you feel much less pain in the morning lovely

----------


## Paula

We had a lovely evening. I did what I rarely do anymore and had 3 large glasses of wine. Im a little tipsy but it meant I could get through a special meal with my friend so it was worth it  :):

----------

OldMike (23-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! Glad you had a good evening! 

How are you this morning?

----------


## Paula

Gets worse before better, right?  :O:

----------


## Flo

Sounds like a lovely evening! The only thing that deadens Ian's arthritic ankle is red wine!..so he drinks quite a bit of it!...and why not?

----------


## Suzi

> Gets worse before better, right?


 :Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):  x 10  :Panda:  x 10

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Gets worse before better, right?


Hope the pain eases soon. Xx

----------

Paula (24-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

How are you lovely?

----------


## Paula

Backs better than yesterday. Im feeling really on edge, but I dont know why ....

----------


## OldMike

Glad your back is improving  :):  I often feel anxious for no good reason, isn't life strange.  :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

You have been through so much - issues with your back, J, Polo and Luna and with the stairlift happening soon - it doesn't surprise me you're on edge!

----------


## Paula

But thats all just life! I just wish I could cope with life better ......

----------


## Jaquaia

You're coping just fine with life! Especially considering everything that's been thrown at you  :Panda:

----------

OldMike (26-10-18)

----------


## Strugglingmum

I think you are amazing with how you keep going through everything. Xx

----------

OldMike (26-10-18)

----------


## Angie

You cope brilliantly hunni x

----------

OldMike (26-10-18)

----------


## Suzi

> But that’s all just life! I just wish I could cope with life better ......


You are joking right? Your back, your disabilities, your pain, your mental health - that's more than most people cope with in a whole lifetime and you do it daily. You are amazing.

----------

OldMike (26-10-18)

----------


## OldMike

Paula you deal with life in a totally awesome manner, luv ya babe  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Thank you, guys!

First proper shift back at work and I had a great time  :):  Im tired but its definitely a good tired

----------

OldMike (26-10-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

So glad to hear that! Easy weekend planned?

----------


## Paula

Lol yep, as Im doing the Monday morning shift!

----------


## Suzi

Glad that it's a good tired lovely!

----------


## Angie

Glad that its gone so well hunni xx

----------


## OldMike

Glad all went well at your first shift at work  :):

----------


## Suzi

How are you today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Ok, my back is definitely on the mend.  Lunas isnt eating as much as normal, shes looking a bit thin. Day at a time ....

----------

OldMike (27-10-18)

----------


## Flo

I'm pleased you're feeling better love! You're right...as far as Luna is concerned it's a day at a time. But at least she's eating something.

----------


## Suzi

Day at a time with Luna love. It's all you can do.

----------


## Paula

Morning! An extra hour and I was up at 6:45, grrrrr...... anyway, today is a pacing day as Im at work tomorrow and were having our new ground floor flooring fitted from Wednesday to Friday. But, Sis got the next couple of weeks off  :):

----------


## OldMike

Haha I didn't get up till 9 this morning.

Hope your flooring goes down smoothly, you could do with going out for the day and leaving them to it.

----------


## Suzi

Glad it's a pacing day, sounds like you need it.

----------


## Paula

Ive been doing cross stitch for the first time for a while (its not a fun hobby when your back hurts lol). I missed it  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

I found mine!!! I put it behind some boxes!!!

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

I still can't manage it, but am sticking with the crochet!

----------


## Paula

The good news, Katie and I have found a venue for her 21st, finally!

The devestating news is that Luna has had diarrhoea since Thursday and is very thin. Im having to gently bring Si around to the fact its her time .......

----------


## OldMike

Good news about the 21st.

Sorry Luna isn't at all good  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Where's the venue? 
How was your volunteering? 
Oh I'm so, so, so sorry about Luna lovely....

----------


## Jaquaia

So, so sorry about Luna  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

My shift was great, Im so glad I decided to go back  :): . The venue is a cafe which is in an old cowshed on a working farm - sounds nuts I know but Katie loved it!

----------


## Jaquaia

There are a few venues like that around here. I think they look fab!!!

----------


## Paula

It will be. And shell do all the catering and run a bar - so its relatively hassle free for me  :):

----------


## Angie

I'm sorry about Luna hunni  :(bear): 
Good news about the venue and your shift aswell

----------


## Suzi

Awesome about the venue! Sounds fabulous!

----------


## OldMike

> My shift was great, Im so glad I decided to go back . The venue is a cafe which is in an old cowshed on a working farm - sounds nuts I know but Katie loved it!


So you'll sit about on hay bales chewing pieces of straw, sorry about this video, no I'm not  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

So, today is not going well. I spent the night on the sofa with Luna and had an accident to clean up after too. Si took over at half six and, at 9 I was woken up by the front door. Si slightly mixed up the dates and the bloke turned up early to lay the latex screed - which cant be walked on for four hours - a bit tough with the dogs and even more with the shopping due at 2pm! And I really need to get Si to agree its time to call the vets ......

----------


## Suzi

Oh sweetheart poor Luna and poor you. I think you know when the time is right... Hope you get Si to see that she's really unhappy...

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing lovely?

----------


## Paula

Emotional ..... Ive tried to start my capability for work form but didnt get very far. The floors going off well so hopefully will soon be done and we can get downstairs at least

----------


## Flo

Sorry you're having such a  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ty day love.....hope it improves for all of you soon.xx :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh love, is now the best time to be doing the WCA form?  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Its got to be in by 19 November and I was hoping to do a little bit a day to minimise stress. But I admit today probably wasnt the best day to start

----------


## Suzi

Happy to talk it through with you over the phone if you need moral support at all...

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Paula

Thanks, Suzi

----------


## Suzi

How are things in Sparkles Towers today?

----------


## Paula

Hi all, sorry for the radio silence. We had to say goodbye to our beautiful Luna today, she was just in too much pain and distress. Its been an unimaginably horrible day and a massive hole has been torn out of our family.

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Angie

:Panda:

----------


## Paula

Thank you guys.

Today wasnt _all_ bad. Amongst all the trauma, the fitter completed our hall floor. Not the greatest light but its so pretty (and grey despite what the first photo shows)

----------


## Jaquaia

So pretty!!!!

----------


## Suzi

Sorry about Luna lovely.  :Panda: 

The floor is beautiful x

----------

Paula (01-11-18)

----------


## Paula

It is beautiful. Every piece of that herringbone was individual - we didnt know that when we bought it and Im sure the fitter was cursing us!

----------


## Strugglingmum

So desperately sorry about Luna. As a fellow pet mummy I feel your pain. big hugs sent your way.....but not too big in case i hurt your back again. Xx

----------


## Paula

Thank you, lovely

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you doing today lovely?

----------


## Paula

Ok, drained. The house seems very empty

----------


## OldMike

So sorry about Luna, big (((hugs))) Paula  :(bear):   :Panda: 

Like the herringbone flooring  :):

----------


## Suzi

> It is beautiful. Every piece of that herringbone was individual - we didn’t know that when we bought it and I’m sure the fitter was cursing us!


I bet he was! But it's a thing of great beauty! 




> Ok, drained. The house seems very empty


 :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

Take comfort in the fact that she had the best possible life and she knew she was loved  :Panda:

----------

Angie (01-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

Couldn't agree more with Jaq.

----------


## Paula

> Take comfort in the fact that she had the best possible life and she knew she was loved


I know, it was the best thing for her. Im sad but not feeling guilty.  Si took me out for lunch - we were up your way, Suzi, at Silvermere Golf Club  :): . Jess is home from college again as she wasnt feeling well - tbh she isnt good at expressing her emotions so bottles it up and it comes out physically. I think shes feeling better after a day dozing and chilling.

----------


## Suzi

Silvermere is literally 15/20 mins away from me! You should have stopped off for coffee! 
Hope Jess is OK...

----------


## Paula

Ive been a bit worried about Jess tbh. But was worried more about Luna and I couldnt deal with both itms. Jess is introverted but has been retreating more into herself recently. I cant remember the last time she went out with friends ..... but, she insists shes fine so I just have to let her know Im here if she wants to talk

----------


## Suzi

It's horrible when you know they need to talk, but wont/can't...  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Oh yes .......

Sis mum rang, I didnt get to the phone quick enough so she left a message. She said how sorry she was about Luna and I felt like Id been punched in the gut  :=(:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  hunni x

----------


## Paula

Ive started my WCA - Id forgotten how exhausting it is!

----------


## OldMike

> I’ve started my WCA - I’d forgotten how exhausting it is!


Yet again Old Mike is flummoxed by abbreviations so is it the "Woodwork Career Alliance" or the "West Coast Avengers" or the "World Coal Association" am I getting close  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Work Capability Assessment form Mike. It's horrible and eats away at your self esteem.. and is long...

----------


## Paula

Ive not been coping too well today. Thing is, were all grieving so I dont want to keep crying on their shoulders as its not fair on them. This has been a horrible week ....

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Angie

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart cry with them. You are allowed to be grieving and crying and pushing yourself to do your WCA at the same time is just too much love. You really need to be kind to you right now and you aren't...

----------


## Paula

I know, but the WCA needs to be done. Its just  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  timing .....

----------


## EJ

:Panda:

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula.....hope you're not feeling so miserable today. So sorry to hear about Luna, but you did the kindest thing so no guilt necessary. Hope Jess is feeling better too. It's early days I know but when you're all back on an even keel, there's another Luna out there who would give her eye teeth to be in such a loving, caring home like yours. You all have such a lot of love to give. By the way, I love your floor!!.....very classy indeed!! Lots of hugs sweetheart. :Panda:

----------

OldMike (03-11-18),Paula (03-11-18),Suzi (03-11-18)

----------


## Paula

Instead of trying to get my fuzzy, cotton wool mind around the WCA, Im going to chill and do some cross stitch. Its really coming along now  :):

----------


## Suzi

Good, I'm glad you are taking a day out..

----------


## Paula

Polo seems to be depressed which, I know, seems ridiculous but hes lethargic, off his food and, well, just sad. Apparently its common.

----------


## Jaquaia

It doesn't seem ridiculous at all. Animals feel more than we give them credit for, he'll be missing Luna  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

> Polo seems to be depressed which, I know, seems ridiculous but he’s lethargic, off his food and, well, just sad. Apparently it’s common.


Definitely not ridiculous. Moiya and Crash were the same.. Lots of love and reassurance lovely...

----------


## OldMike

Polo is missing Luna she was his buddy for many years, I think dogs miss their pals much like us humans whereas cat's it was nice knowing you now where's my food.

It just takes time Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How're you doing love?

----------


## Paula

Ok. Im just binge watching Whitechapel with Rupert Penry-Jones (yum) today. And getting quotes for decoration for Katies party

----------

OldMike (04-11-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Swap? I'm studying emotional intelligence!!!

----------


## Paula

Nope  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a good day lol

----------


## Flo

Ooh!..another Rupert Penry-Jones fan!...slurp!!...how's the cross stitch coming along? I've started my card to Ian. It's a partridge in a pear tree! It's all very glittery and the metal threads are a swine to keep together! When you lick them to poke them through the eye of the needle they all fall apart again,AAGGGHHH!...I'm on the partridge now! Have a good day love.xx

----------


## Angie

Flo with the threads put them together dont lick them put a small dab of clear nail varnish over the last inch or a tiny bit of superglue, let it dry then thread it as it will keep the threads together for you.

----------

Suzi (06-11-18)

----------


## Paula

This is where Im at to date. Im really enjoying this one.  Flo, the easiest way, I found, to deal with metallic thread is to cut it relatively short and use thread wax https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beadsmith-S...rds=Thread+wax

----------

OldMike (06-11-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

That's stunning!!!

----------


## Suzi

That looks beautiful Paula!

Hope you're having a good morning gorgeous lady x

----------


## Paula

Its Sis birthday today. Hes made up with his War of the Worlds tickets  :): . One of his presents from the girls was 2 metal wallet cards - one for each dog, with their kennel club names and tattooed numbers. Lunas says Champion Racer, Polos Champion Tea Drinker. His hay fever was bad (and in November lol!)

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday Si! Those wallet cards sound lovely and perfect!

----------

Paula (07-11-18)

----------


## OldMike

Happy Birthday Si  :(party): 

PS. The cross stitch looks lovely  :):

----------

Paula (07-11-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy birthday Si!

----------

Paula (07-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's been a good day lovely x

----------


## Paula

It has, though Im knackered. Out for lunch and out for dinner! He loved his War of the Worlds tickets  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad he loved the tickets! A recharging day for you tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Its STAIRLIFT day!!

----------


## Suzi

Happy stairlift day gorgeous!

----------


## OldMike

Woo hoo stairlift day yay  :(party):  hope all went well  :):

----------


## Paula

Well, its in and the engineer tells me it went well! Mixed feelings, itll take some getting used to lol.

Ive also managed to complete (subject to input from others) my WCA.  :(whew):

----------


## Suzi

It's kinda like a rollercoaster ride! Seriously, it seems "well cool!" Have you had a go on it yet?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Ooooooo hopefully you're pain free going up and down stairs now!! when I take my meds at night and then start to do something and they suddenly kick in, my hubby would love a lift to plant me in instead of half carrying me.  :P:

----------


## OldMike

You'll soon get used to it and if it gets you up and down downstairs easily that's all that matters, it looks quite compact with all the fold down armrests etc.

----------


## Paula

> It's kinda like a rollercoaster ride! Seriously, it seems "well cool!" Have you had a go on it yet?


Lots of times. Turning the corner at the top of the stairs is a bit disconcerting (its higher than you think!) but Im getting used to it. Its not quite as slow as I thought and can be sped up a little if I want.

Im at work this afternoon and Jess has her theory driving test (for the third time of asking, lets hope this is the last ....).

----------


## Suzi

Good luck Jess!

Is it easier though with the Stair lift? Is it because of pride that you're finding it hard to accept?

Enjoy work lovely!

----------


## Paula

Pride? Yes, absolutely. It is easier, however.

----------


## Suzi

Then maybe you need to take it as a win because you'll have those spoons to use on something more lovely?

----------


## Paula

Im trying.

Good news though, Jess has passed her theory test (third time lucky)  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

Well done Jess!  :):

----------

Paula (09-11-18)

----------


## OldMike

Definitely take it as a win as it far better than struggling up and down the stairs. When I saw Jess passed her theory, I wondered theory of what, then I saw the light it was part of the driving test.

----------


## Paula

Odd day today. Was so chuffed this morning with Jess. But this afternoon, was told that my best friends sister is in ICU. Shes bleeding internally and they dont know how to stop it. They thought about sending a wire through the vein to cauterise it but a CT showed it was seeping out from lots of places. They really dont want to operate as shes just had her second chemo round and she has no white blood cells to counter infection. But shes in agony and having to have blood treatments and transfusions to top her up......

----------


## Jaquaia

I have no words so will just leave these  :Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------

Paula (09-11-18)

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Paula (09-11-18)

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Just sending love. Xx

----------

Paula (09-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

I am so sorry lovely! In my thoughts. If there's anything I can do then shout..

----------

Paula (09-11-18)

----------


## Paula

Im really, really tired today, I think the last couple of weeks have caught up with me. So today will be focused on self care - cross stitch, read my magazine and watch Strictly  :):

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! Good for you!  :):

----------


## Paula

Owowowowowowow Ive got tooth ache  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I'm rubbish with teeth, they really turn my stomach so I can't help at all.... out of hours dentist?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh no. One of the worst pains. Any whiskey???

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  Ive never been convinced of the whiskey cure, thoughive also never needed an excuse for whiskey  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well the way I look at it, if itvdoesnt cure the pain it might help you forget about it :P:

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

How many whiskeys have you tried? Did it help?

----------


## Paula

Lol, I got rid of all the spirits in the house when I went on a diet. So regretting that decision right now  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

You have a husband.. why didn't you send him out for some?!

----------


## Strugglingmum

> How many whiskeys have you tried? Did it help?


Maybe she is lying pain free somewhere.  :P:

----------


## Paula

> You have a husband.. why didn't you send him out for some?!


He was watching a film, I didnt want to disturb him ...

----------


## Suzi

Really?? I'm sure he would have switched off and done anything he could to make you more comfortable x 

How are you today?

----------


## Paula

*sticks her tongue out and grumbles about certain people always being right*

My tooth is ok today but I promise Ill call the dentist tomorrow. Its finish WCA day today .....

----------


## Suzi

Have you finished it?

----------


## Paula

Its done! Im exhausted.

----------


## Angie

Rest tonight ?

----------


## Paula

Yes...

----------

Angie (11-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

Did my garbelled notes help at all?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well done you. You deserve a medal working thru it. X

----------

Paula (12-11-18)

----------


## Paula

> Did my garbelled notes help at all?


Absolutely! I thought I was honest with myself about the impact of my health - turns out not so much so thank you for the insights  :Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

Oh I am pleased that I could help. Well done for doing it!

----------


## Paula

What an evening. So,it all came to a huge head with Katies job yesterday. Her boss was sacked and Katie is now left with managing the store with next to no staff at the busiest time of the year and a district manager who said, when Katie asked what were her labs for going forward, I have no plan. Katie has been under enormous pressure for months now as her manager was on long term sick and head office have been useless at helping her. When she agreed to stay a year ago, she was promised proper, formal management training which never materialised and could have helped her with these sort of situations. All this, and shes also going through her own disciplinary, and trying to deal with a team who are traumatised as half of them are gong through disciplinary too.

She got home last night and was in floods of tears, she feels sick every day and has lost weight she cant afford to lose. Shes waiting a call back from the doctor but has called in sick.

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Poor Katie! 
What on earth are they all having disciplinary for?  I'm so glad she's got you to turn to. What a completely crappy situation.

----------


## Paula

There were issues over what treatments staff were having and how much they should have paid. Katie didnt do anything wrong but was managing the store when some of it was happening. Theres all sort of  politics involved tbh and the union rep has told Katie the company are planning on putting all the other members of staff in the store on disciplinary! 

Were waiting for a call from the doctors. Shes also spoke to her union rep whos told her to get a sick note from the GP stating workplace stress and then resign with immediate effect. The workplace stress bit will ensure the company cant go forward with the disciplinary

----------


## Jaquaia

It all sounds utterly ridiculous!

----------


## Suzi

What an absolute nightmare! Even worse that she had the choice of this one with management training or the other job she was offered! Is there any point in getting in contact with them and seeing if they were recruiting? I know she'll need some time to work through this though. Poor love.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Poor Katie. It sounds horrendous. What awful stress to be put under. It is so difficult to give up a job but its not worth making herself ill. I hope she takes union advice. Sending you big hugs tooxx

----------


## OldMike

Sounds a right to do with all the staff being put on disciplinary notice, who needs that kind of stress, poor Katie  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Having spent most of the morning on the phone to the union rep and legal advice line, Katie resigned with immediate effect. Shes considering pushing for constructive dismissal but shes got time to make that decision. She actually had a bit of a panic attack over something really minor this afternoon (we can all relate to that...) so shes really struggling. I spent most of the day with her sorting it all out and just being with her itms. What amazes us is that the District Manager said she was shocked! How did she think Katie was going to react?? Still, shes already been approached about a couple of jobs so hopefully she wont be out of work for long.

Im happier news, Ive found my dress for Katies party  :(party): . Its absolutely gorgeous!

https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/chi-...lour:Red,size:

----------


## Jaquaia

I love that!!!

----------


## Strugglingmum

The dress is Gorgeous!!!!
So glad Katie has got you and by the sounds of it great union advice. Sending hugs. Xx

----------

Paula (14-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

That dress is stunning! You'll look drop down dead gorgeous as always! 

So glad that Katie has got offers and stuff, but I hope she's going to take some time to work through things too.

----------


## Paula

The back is all tiny buttons! Its beautiful  :): 

Edit. Crossed posts Suzi. Yes, Ive told her to sit back and chill for a bit - shes been so stressed for so long and I worry about her mental health. Shes thinking about visiting mum and dad for a day or two 

When do we stop worrying about our kids?

----------


## Suzi

It really is..

OO that means you'll need some new shoes, a new handbag, oo and crutches to match!

----------


## Paula

Got the red crutches! Im not sure whether to go with black accessories or red. Decisions, decisions  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

I think black.

----------


## Suzi

Definitely black and diamonds  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Yes! Lots of sparkle!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Wss^^^^ :(party):

----------


## Paula

Had the weirdest thing last night. Apparently I was running in my sleep, like dogs do! Si thought it was hilarious, my knee didnt think so  :(shake): 

And sparkles a given  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

OO ouch! Bet your knee is really sore today! But yes, that is hilarious!

----------


## OldMike

> Had the weirdest thing last night. Apparently I was running in my sleep, like dogs do! Si thought it was hilarious, my knee didn’t think so 
> 
> And sparkles a given


You weren't barking and carrying a stick at the time were you, I shouldn't laugh but I will  :(rofl): 

Your poor leg  :Panda: 

PS. That dress looks fab, oops I'm back in the 60's, fast forward to the 21st century, that dress looks wicked  :):

----------

Strugglingmum (15-11-18),Suzi (15-11-18)

----------


## Paula

Its alright, Mike, I used the word ace yesterday and got told off by Katie  :O:

----------

Strugglingmum (15-11-18),Suzi (15-11-18)

----------


## Paula

I sat down to watch an hour long TV programme at 8am today. Im still just halfway through it now .... every time Ive tried, something else has come up inc the British Gas Engineer coming to fix 2 leaky radiators, constant questions and conversations about jobs from Katie (shes got an interview today - yay!), trying to get Jess up and out to college  etc etc. Dont get me wrong, Im grateful that Im around to deal with this stuff, but I just want to watch my programme!  :O: .

----------


## Suzi

I'm having a similar day! It's driving me bonkers! 
Hope you've managed to finish it! What were you trying to watch?

----------


## OldMike

Fixing leaking radiators is easy all you need is some PTFE tape and a couple of big spanners  :(giggle):  as for Katie's job interview that's a little more difficult and when it comes to getting that teenager Jess off to college that is damn nigh impossible even if you get her out the door she'll probably counter with the bus hasn't turned up yet  :O:

----------


## Paula

Lol Mike, youre not wrong there  :O: 

The programme was Leverage - it on Fox and very lighthearted

----------


## Jaquaia

I've not watched that in ages! It was very strange seeing Jane from Coupling being intelligent!

----------


## Suzi

Haven't seen that! 

How was the rest of your day?

----------


## Paula

Frustrating, irritating. And Im feeling it a bit - far too much stress for my mind and body to handle recently. Still, Katie had a telephone interview today and theyve asked her to go in at 10am tomorrow for a face to face interview, which is fantastic. 

We had a good family talk this evening about getting another dog. Weve decided not to - Polo will be 12 in April and it wouldnt be fair on him to have to cope with a young dog. Theres a particular greyhound at the kennels that has been with them for 18 months and wed have loved to give her her forever home, but we have to put Polo first

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Could you not take on this young greyhound for a trial period to see how Polo got on with him/her they may get on like a house on fire, just the thoughts of a cat person miaow  :): 

Edit: Just read this young dog is a her so Polo might love a young lady to look after  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Could you not take on this young greyhound for a trial period to see how Polo got on with him/her they may get on like a house on fire, just the thoughts of a cat person miaow 
> 
> Edit: Just read this young dog is a her so Polo might love a young lady to look after


 :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Lol Mike. We did think of that but at best Polos got probably 18 months, hes got severe arthritis in his hips, nerve damage to one leg and is basically a grumpy old man. Any younger dog wouldnt get the walks she needs and her playmate is unlikely to want to play  :O:

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  We weren't sure when we had Casey, but she just trained every other dog we ever came into contact with! I can understand why you wouldn't want to, maybe they have a middle aged one who might be a better fit?

----------


## Paula

Tbh, at the moment I dont want to fall in love with another one, itms. 

I got to work earlier, my boss (and friend) asked how I was and I promptly fell to pieces on her shoulder  :(: 

Anyway, brighter news! Katie had her face to face interview this morning. The Sales Director told the recruitment consultant that Katies a superstar. Shes meeting one more person Monday, but its looking really positive. Shes chuffed to bits.

----------

OldMike (16-11-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Did it help getting things out?

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant news for Katie! She's awesome!

----------

Paula (16-11-18)

----------


## Paula

A little

----------


## Paula

> That's brilliant news for Katie! She's awesome!


Yes, she is  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you got some of it out love. 
Katie obviously had a good teacher...

----------


## Strugglingmum

[QUOTE=Paula;380001

Anyway, brighter news! Katie had her face to face interview this morning. The Sales Director told the recruitment consultant that Katies a superstar. Shes meeting one more person Monday, but its looking really positive. Shes chuffed to bits.[/QUOTE]


Go Katie!!! Bet that gave her confidence a boost. Fab news. Xx

Can understand about the dog, took me 9months before I could even think of another.. 
I just wasn't ready to give my heart again, it wouldn't have been fair on a dog if I had taken 1 at that time. Give yourself time. It's still very early days. X

----------

Paula (16-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

I hope you're recharging this weekend love.

----------


## Paula

Were out for dinner with friends tonight. We havent seen them in ages so Im looking forward to it. Otherwise, Im chilling  :):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oooo. Lovely plans. We did the shopping early this morning so I came home and had a nap. Recharging. X

----------


## Paula

Important self care  :):

----------


## Suzi

Exactly! I'm proud of both of you!

----------


## Allalone

I’m chilling/recharging too. Got my feet up on the sofa, cuppa, coconut cookie, snuggly blanket and Ted!

----------


## Strugglingmum

> I’m chilling/recharging too. Got my feet up on the sofa, cuppa, coconut cookie, snuggly blanket and Ted!


Sounds perfect. I walked Katie and then had to bath her. That lovely wet dog smell :P:

----------


## Jaquaia

My pup smells of cherry and vanilla when I bath her! It smells so nice I sometimes use it on my hair!  :(giggle):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope you had a nice evening. Xc

----------


## Paula

Had a lovely evening  :):  ate too much, drank a little too much and laughed hugely! Got home and decided to watch Strictly - Im a wee bit tired (exhausted) but totally worth it

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a lovely time hunni... Today a pacing day?

----------


## OldMike

Sounds like a marvelous evening hope you had lots of pudding  :O:

----------


## Flo

Well that sounds like a wonderful evening! Laughter does amazing things! Put your feet up and reminisce! :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Im taking it easy  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Lovely relaxing day.... just what Sundays were made for. Enjoy it

----------


## OldMike

I'ts funny when you work you look forward to Sundays but when you're retired everyday is a Sunday  :O:

----------


## Paula

> I'ts funny when you work you look forward to Sundays but when you're retired everyday is a Sunday


Though still only a baby  :O: , Im actually officially retired! So, yep, I concur lol

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've been resting all day..... Although I doubt it!

----------


## Paula

Actually *pokes tongue out* I was so tired I went to bed at 8.30 (so not grumbling about being ordered to by hubby)

----------


## Suzi

I'm flabbergasted that you listened to anyone! 

How are you today? Bright and perky or grumpy and flopped?

----------


## Paula

Ermmmmm somewhere in between?  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Perky and grumpy? OO Dangerous mix!

----------


## Paula

So, news ......

KATIES GOT A JOB!!! Shes super excited too  :):  she starts 1 December.  :(whew): 

In other news, Polos got cataracts, bless him .....

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo for Katie - what's the job? 

Poor Polo!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well done Katie. ....and time to take it easy before she starts and get over the stress. 
Poor Polo. Will they operate? 
We had a lab went blind. He actually coped very well sniffling around. He was quite elderly so as long as he could find his food and bed he was pretty chuffed. X

----------


## Jaquaia

Woohoo Katie!!!!!

Poor polo  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Katie will be doing telesales (to companies, not people) in a communications company. The company are known for promoting within and already think shes awesome and a natural salesperson.  9-5 and 5 minutes from home  :): 

Polo is an old dog so wont be having any treatment. Tbh the dog we just lost (Luna) had glaucoma so were used to dealing with sight loss. Hell be fine

----------


## Suzi

Brilliant news for Katie! 5 mins from home is perfect! 
How are you today lovely?

----------


## OldMike

Good news about Katie.

You're giving Polo a good life, as long as he has love and food that's all he needs.

----------


## Paula

Im ok. Except being up at 5.30 with Polo, love that dog ...

----------


## Jaquaia

3am for me with Talia...

----------


## Suzi

I had a  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ty night too...  :Panda:  Ladies.. 
Hope you're pacing today?

----------


## Paula

Katie and I went out for lunch. It was lovely except I had a headache before I left and its still here, adding in a bit of nausea.

Still, for the first time ever, Ive bought a Christmas jumper  :O:

----------

OldMike (20-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

You have never had a Christmas jumper???? I can't believe that!

----------


## Jaquaia

Neither have I! But I have a jumper with a bunny wearing glasses on it...

----------


## Paula

> You have never had a Christmas jumper???? I can't believe that!


Its true!

----------


## Suzi

You have no idea what you've both started........... Fair warning has been given!

----------


## Paula

:(giggle): 

Ermmm, I might have found the cause of my headache ...... my foot is burning, big time, so there is a possibility I didnt take my Pregabalin this morning  :(blush):

----------


## Suzi

Yeah that'd cause a headache at the least..... You OK? You've missed meds a couple of times recently...

----------


## Paula

Yeah, my memory and concentration is always the first thing to go when Im stressed, and Ive been stressed.... but Ive taken a Pregabalin at 6pm, the headache is going. Stomachs a little delicate still but thatll pass

----------


## Suzi

How are you this morning?

----------


## Paula

Tired but otherwise ok  :):

----------


## Suzi

Meds?

----------


## Paula

Done  :O:

----------


## Suzi

How's your day going?

----------


## Paula

Bloody awful. Got a call from college to tell us Jess is missing loads of lessons and is very behind on coursework in every subject.

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  really feel for you. 
Isn't wonderful with children how we get one sorted and then another one gives us reason to stress.  Do you think they plan it or are given lessons on how to do it???

----------


## Suzi

> Bloody awful. Got a call from college to tell us Jess is missing loads of lessons and is very behind on coursework in every subject.


Oh no! Not again?!
Did you have any idea?

----------


## Paula

> really feel for you. 
> Isn't wonderful with children how we get one sorted and then another one gives us reason to stress.  Do you think they plan it or are given lessons on how to do it???


Lol, its definitely planned!




> Oh no! Not again?!
> Did you have any idea?


No idea, weve got an email and theres loads not done.

----------


## OldMike

Mmmmm, Jess has missed more lessons again, unfortunately with my limited parenting skills I can't really advise you.

----------


## Suzi

What's the plan with her love?

----------


## headspace

cant bare tennis and far too muddy to wear a tiara.... can we have horses and poo picking teheee......... xxxx

----------


## Suzi

You are welcome to have your own thread with horses and poo lol

----------


## Paula

I really enjoyed work today but still cant get over how exhausted I get from just 3 hours. Good job its worth it  :): 

Katie wanted the 4 of us to go to the cinema tonight - spirit is strong but body very, very weak so Ive said no ....

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## OldMike

> I really enjoyed work today but still cant get over how exhausted I get from just 3 hours. Good job its worth it 
> 
> Katie wanted the 4 of us to go to the cinema tonight - spirit is strong but body very, very weak so Ive said no ....


It could be because you're new to the job and may get easier over time either that or you had to deal with particularly irascible patients/visitors of the Victor Meldrew type.  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

None of the above, Mike, Im afraid. Its a job Ive done before and am completely comfortable with, and I only had one visitor - I was actually doing some research today. Its just that Im in pain, and that wears me out. But its worth it

----------


## Suzi

But you've also got loads of other "stuff" going on too...... Be kind to yourself!

----------


## Paula

So, part 1 of being nice to myself was watching Mamma Mia 2. Cue singing, drooling over pierce brosnan and Andy Garcia, and lots of tears! I LOVED it!

Part 2 of being nice to myself is sitting down with my extra nice mango vodka and Strictly  :):

----------


## OldMike

Just for you Paula, couldn't get Marti Pellow (too busy aparently  :O:  ) so I got you a cello instead.

Can You Feel the Love Tonight / Cello cover - Vesislava Todorova

----------


## Allalone

Extra nice mango vodka sounds better than my loose leaf chamomile tea! :P:

----------


## Strugglingmum

> So, part 1 of being nice to myself was watching Mamma Mia 2. Cue singing, drooling over pierce brosnan and Andy Garcia, and lots of tears! I LOVED it!
> 
> Part 2 of being nice to myself is sitting down with my extra nice mango vodka and Strictly


 :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hmm Mango vodka! 

So, what's on taking care of you for tomorrow?

----------


## Paula

Tomorrow were sitting down with Jess to figure out the way forward with college. Self care may be limited .....

----------


## Suzi

Hope that today is easier on you all than it sounds like it's going to be...

----------


## OldMike

Paula hope you manage sort out what is going on with Jess.  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghgggggg got atext from MIL were going past your front door, well be popping in this morning!

----------


## Jaquaia

Is she likely to stop for long?

----------


## Paula

An hour or so

----------


## OldMike

> Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghgggggg got atext from MIL ‘we’re going past your front door, we’ll be popping in this morning!’


How inconvenient, though will probably be a good diversion (assuming you get on with mother in law that is).

----------


## Suzi

Oh bugger!

----------

Paula (25-11-18)

----------


## Paula

My MIL is an amazing woman but very high maintenance and time with her is never relaxing. She also doesnt believe in depression ........ And she is very particular so Ive been running around tidying up. (Si doesnt get it, but I bet most women do.) Im much happier knowing about a visit with more notice (ie at least a month lol) so am very stressed right now

----------


## Suzi

I totally get exactly what you mean.... Hope she goes soon and you can go back to the scheduled stuff - does she know about the issues with Jess?

----------


## OldMike

MIL doesn't believe in depression arggghhhh I think she needs some serious education in that direction.

----------


## Paula

> MIL doesn't believe in depression arggghhhh I think she needs some serious education in that direction.


Believe me Ive tried - sometimes you just have to roll with it




> I totally get exactly what you mean.... Hope she goes soon and you can go back to the scheduled stuff - does she know about the issues with Jess?


She doesnt, shed be horrified to know Jess was thinking of dropping out. Well tell her what she needs to know, when she needs to know it

Having said all that, Im pleased to report that I was wrong. We actually had a really nice couple of hours  :):

----------

OldMike (25-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hoorah! Hope the rest of the day has been nice and relaxing...

----------


## OldMike

Hope you managed to get a chat with Jess (re. college etc) after MIL made her grand departure  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Do you have a plan re Jess?

----------


## Paula

> Do you have a plan re Jess?


Weve worked through everything college says shes not done - 4 she thinks she has, 2 she didnt know about and 2 shes doing tomorrow as shes not in college. Weve told her tutor and have asked some questions. Were just focusing on getting her through this bit and to end of term, then go from there

----------


## Suzi

So glad she's got you to help her through x

----------


## Paula

> So glad she's got you to help her through x


Shes not, shes already annoyed with me pushing her to do the work  :O:

----------


## Suzi

ROFL. I sympathise. Ben's quite  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ed off with me insisting on proofreading each essay and "helping" him with revision.........

----------


## Paula

Joy. Sis been sent home from work after throwing up, and Jess has just told us she was ill in the night too ....

----------


## OldMike

> Joy. Si’s been sent home from work after throwing up, and Jess has just told us she was ill in the night too ....


Oh dear are you okay Paula?  :(bear):

----------


## Strugglingmum

:(:  oh no!!!

----------


## Paula

Im ok, thanks Mike. Sis really rough, bless him

----------


## Suzi

May I suggest you wear surgical masks, aprons, gloves and loads of dettol and bleach? Hope you don't get it...

----------


## Paula

So do I .....

----------


## Suzi

How are you? Everyone else?

----------


## Paula

Jess is fine, Im fine except for having been up with Polo a couple of times in the night, Si is still not great, bless him.

Had my visual fields test at the hospital this morning, I think my left eye didnt do so well

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Do you know what's causing it to not do so well?

----------


## Jaquaia

Still need the red cross on your door?

----------


## Paula

> Oh no! Do you know what's causing it to not do so well?


Probably because I was up in the night with Polo  :O: 




> Still need the red cross on your door?


Jess is f8ne, Sis a bit perkier so hopefully were nearly there. Thankfully, Katie and I seem to be ok

Ive just realised its 1 December on Saturday, which means decorations get to go up  :(party):  :(party):  :(party):

----------


## Jaquaia

Glad to hear they're feeling better 

3 weeks yesterday I go see Travis!!!  :(party): 

In the mean time I need to work out how to Christmas-ify a room that has no room for a tree...

----------


## Paula

There is ALWAYS room for a tree!

https://www.bloomandwild.com/send-fl...hristmas-trees

----------


## Jaquaia

I like your thinking!!!!

----------


## Strugglingmum

> There is ALWAYS room for a tree!
> 
> https://www.bloomandwild.com/send-fl...hristmas-trees


Too right!!

----------


## Suzi

Those are lovely Paula! 

Oh yes, Christmas decs go up in my house on Dec 1st and I've got the first ever Christmas Forum ready to go!!!! Excited much? Me? Hell yeah!!!

----------

Paula (28-11-18)

----------


## Angie

I have half Christmas trees they are flat down one side about 3 foot tall and hang on the wall and are pre decorated  cant remember where they came from

----------


## Paula

I truly love my husband but third day home sick in a row? *its a good job my house has 3 stories*!

----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

He's still sick? Eww... 
If he's actually not actively sick give him a list of jobs to do! He'll be back at work really fast!

----------


## OldMike

I like Suzi's idea so give Si a list of jobs to do immediately and you'll not see his heels for dust as he flies out the door to go to work for a rest.  :(giggle): 

Is Jess back to normal she wasn't well the other day was she?

----------


## Paula

He is actually white as a sheet so Im giving him a break. Jess is fine now

Ermmm, so I was just getting ready for bed last night and struggling to do something that should have been easy but I couldnt because of my hand, which was flaring all evening. I was overwhelmed with intrusive thoughts, with not wanting to have to cope with any of this anymore. I cried myself to sleep ..... its been a long time since I had any of that and its shaken me up  :(:

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  how are you doing now?

----------


## Paula

Emotional, had a big cuddle with Si this morning

----------


## Jaquaia

Emotional is ok lovely  :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

> He's still sick? Eww... 
> If he's actually not actively sick give him a list of jobs to do! He'll be back at work really fast!


 :(giggle):

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  You've had so much to deal with recently, and you've been looking after everyone else so emotional is definitely ok, but sad that you cried to sleep. xxx

----------

Paula (29-11-18)

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh hunni! I feel for you so much. I can totally relate to how you are feeling and those intrusive thoughts worm their way in so easily, but you know that you are loved beyond measure... You can do this. I know you can. You are such an inspirational lady. I adore you.

----------

Paula (29-11-18)

----------


## Paula

See now Im all emotional again  :Kiss:

----------


## Jaquaia

To be fair, we expect you to be emotional, that's why there's plenty of tissues in the staffroom  :O:

----------


## Paula

:P:   :(giggle):

----------


## Jaquaia

I love you really  :Kiss:

----------

Paula (29-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

It's OK, we got another delivery...

----------


## Paula

Awww and theyre all pretty colours!

----------


## Suzi

Just for you x How are things in your house today? How's you lovely?

----------


## OldMike

Just popping by to leave these  :(bear):   :Panda:  and an extra  :Panda:  for Si  :):

----------


## Paula

Sorry Ive been quiet. Went to work today and wasnt completely knackered after - Im getting used to it  :O: . Came home to a mountain of parcels - Christmas presents by the ton, I love internet shopping lol

Im ok, other than having my hair done, its a quiet weekend which should help

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're settling into work lovely, you're awesome.

----------


## OldMike

It's good you're finding work not as tiring, you're a great asset to the hospital.

----------


## Paula

Work today (Ive swapped shifts).

I had a weird night. I got up, convinced it was morning. I dont remember much else except realising it was only 1.30am and going back to bed. Woke up again at 8am, went to take my morning meds and they were gone! The only explanation is I went downstairs and took them before going back upstairs and going back to bed...... :O:

----------


## OldMike

Well that is weird, me on the other hand had a hot choc and choc chip muffin for supper about 9 pm last night next thing I woke up and it's 4:30 in the morning and I'm still on my sofa.

Cue a joke:- Went to sleep last night and dreamt I was eating a giant marshmallow and when I woke up my pillow was gone, boom, boom  :P: 

PS. Enjoy your shift  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Must have been something in the air. I had a rubbish night too... 

Have fun at your shift lovely x

----------


## Jaquaia

Me too but that was the stupid dogs fault...

----------


## Paula

Wow, Im tired. Work then college parents evening. I was supposed to be seeing a friend tomorrow but shes postponed til Friday - Im a little relieved as I think I need to rest. Oo get me, Im pacing  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're pacing today lovely.. .

----------


## Paula

Its Housegroup tonight.  Id like to go but at the moment I just want to sleep

----------


## Suzi

Then maybe doze during the day a bit to see if you can go this evening if it's something you really want to do...

----------


## Paula

Ive told them I cant go, I can barely keep my eyes open and it requires thinking lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol, are you pacing?

----------


## OldMike

Not pacing just resting my eyes  :(snooze):

----------


## Paula

Ive spent the entire day fighting off sleep (and generally losing). Sis working from home again so hes dealt with anything that needed doing. Hospital appointment tomorrow so need some spoons......

----------


## Jaquaia

You obviously need the rest  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

What's the hospital appointment for? 
You must have needed the sleep....

----------


## Paula

> What's the hospital appointment for? 
> You must have needed the sleep....


Eye appointment

I slept like a log! Still tired but not quite as bad as yesterday.

----------


## OldMike

Hope all goes well with your hospital appointment today Paula  :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

All the best for the hospital.  Do you have those horrible drops?  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Hope it goes well today and that you're pacing too...

----------


## Paula

> All the best for the hospital.  Do you have those horrible drops?


Not this time  :): 

Eye appointment went well. Visual fields was very good. There is still minimal swelling of the optic nerve but apparently some people never completely go back to normal - like a tummy after having a child.  Drs not at all worried. They will still monitor it though (I was hoping to be discharged - ah well) so next appt in 4-6 months.

----------

Suzi (06-12-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Resting now?

----------


## Paula

Having my nails done in a bit but yes, mostly

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Not this time 
> 
> Eye appointment went well. Visual fields was very good. There is still minimal swelling of the optic nerve but apparently some people never completely go back to normal - like a tummy after having a child.  Drs not at all worried. They will still monitor it though (I was hoping to be discharged - ah well) so next appt in 4-6 months.


Awesome. Time to do something nice. X

----------


## OldMike

That's good it's probably a good thing to keep their eye on your eyes  :O:

----------

Allalone (06-12-18),Paula (06-12-18),Strugglingmum (06-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! That's awesome news!

----------


## Allalone

That’s great news Paula.x

----------


## Paula

CRPS is a stupid, ridiculous illness that never makes sense! Tonight, my foot is so cold its blue and hurts like Ive walked a mile barefoot in the snow! And thats despite the rest of my body being comfortably warm and my house always toasty. But I cant cover my foot up because I cant bear anything touching it  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Oh I'm sorry lovely. That sounds horrendous x

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh Paula that sounds awful. Xx sending gentle hugs.

----------


## Paula

Not to worry. The nature of CRPS means thats stopped for now. Now, my foot feels like Ive dumped boiling water on it and is the colour to match. Like I said, ridiculous disease!

----------


## Allalone

I’d send hugs but I’m the great unshowered, SMs hugs will be good though!! :(rofl): 

I’m really sorry for all the sarcasm tonight but I’m in a right funny mood! :(grin): 

 :Panda:

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  I will aways take hugs, washed or unwashed  :O:

----------


## Allalone

Sending unwashed hugs now!! :(giggle):

----------

Paula (06-12-18)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Id send hugs but Im the great unshowered, SMs hugs will be good though!!
> 
> Im really sorry for all the sarcasm tonight but Im in a right funny mood!


It's all that superhero stuff you did today  :Ninja:

----------


## Suzi

Hey sparkles, you recharging today or pushing yourself when actually you should be resting?

----------


## OldMike

> Hey sparkles, you recharging today or pushing yourself when actually you should be resting?


Hey Boss Lady please address the Princess with due reverence the correct form is "Morrow your sparkliness will you be reclining on the chez longue this December morn"  :O:

----------

Suzi (07-12-18)

----------


## Allalone

> Hey Boss Lady please address the Princess with due reverence the correct form is "Morrow your sparkliness will you be reclining on the chez longue this December morn"


 :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

> Hey Boss Lady please address the Princess with due reverence the correct form is "Morrow your sparkliness will you be reclining on the chez longue this December morn"


Yeah Sparkles... This ^^

----------

OldMike (07-12-18)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Yeah Sparkles... This ^^


 :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> Hey Boss Lady please address the Princess with due reverence the correct form is "Morrow your sparkliness will you be reclining on the chez longue this December morn"


Ah, respect. At last!  :(rofl): 




> Hey sparkles, you recharging today or pushing yourself when actually you should be resting?


Ive been to see my friend this morning so, although Im knackered, it was good  :): 

Im absolutely bloody freezing! Its almost enough to make me put the weight back on

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've rested this afternoon/evening?

----------


## Paula

I slept for a couple of hours this afternoon. Katie and I have watched Mamma Mia 2 (only my 3rd time in 10 days lol). Sis out with the lads for a curry - hes not driving .... :O: . All in all, a nice day

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a good day lovely. 

How are you this morning?

----------


## Paula

Hey, its been a quiet day but my brother and SIL are over for dinner tonight  :):  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Hope you have a lovely evening!

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having/you've had a lovely evening!

----------


## Paula

Theyve just left, we had an amazing time  :):

----------


## Suzi

So glad! Are you recharging today?

----------


## Paula

> So glad! Are you recharging today?


Definitely, especially as we didnt go to bed til1am, for the second night in a row ....

----------


## OldMike

> Definitely, especially as we didn’t go to bed til1am, for the second night in a row ....


1am you dirty stop out, report to the headmaster's office and write out 100 times "I MUST go to bed before midnight else I'll turn in to a pumpkin"  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Hope the pacing is going well..

----------


## Flo

Hi Paula! ...are you chillin' like a good girl? What a full diary you have! Good on you...laughter and good company is good therapy so pleased you enjoyed it.

----------


## Paula

Ive been wrapping presents and doing 21st birthday stuff all day,  so not so much with the chilling lol.

----------


## Flo

I always wrap presents on the floor on my knees and it play havoc with them.....trying to get people out of the way so you can do it is another problem. :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

OOps lol... Pacing at all this week?

----------


## Paula

Tomorrows quiet. The rest of the week is pretty busy

----------


## Suzi

Rest, rest and rest tomorrow then love...

----------


## Paula

Certainly starting the right way - Im not dressed yet  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Not imagining you as a fleecy pj kind of person  :O:

----------


## Paula

Ah, no. Pretty nightie all the way  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Are you dressed yet? OR did you just change into a clean nighty?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  Im dressed - of course!

----------


## Suzi

Complete with tiarra?

----------


## Paula

Always  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I knew so....  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> Complete with tiarra?


That goes without saying  :O:

----------


## Paula

Woohoo!! Its War of the Worlds day  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

Have fun! Are you pacing beforehand?

----------


## Jaquaia

Enjoy!

----------


## OldMike

> Woohoo!! It’s War of the Worlds day


Woo hoo hope the Earth wins and Mars comes second  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

> Have fun! Are you pacing beforehand?


Sitting down doing very little at the moment  :O: 




> Woo hoo hope the Earth wins and Mars comes second


I think it was more bacteria on earth wins, Mars second  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> Sitting down doing very little at the moment 
> 
> I think it was more ‘bacteria on earth wins, Mars second’


You're right it was a disease that wiped out the Martian invaders, no immunity to something probably man-flu  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having a wonderful day...

----------


## Paula

Had the most amazing day  :): . We both loved it! Im still buzzing  :(party):

----------

Allalone (13-12-18),OldMike (14-12-18),Strugglingmum (13-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a brilliant day! I love Bournemouth!

----------


## Paula

*clears throat* I am pleased to announce that *Ive finished my Christmas shopping!*  :(party):  :(party):

----------


## Jaquaia

Yes but have you wrapped it?  :O:

----------


## Paula

As theres almost 60 in total(inc the kids stockings) its definitely a WIP  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

> *clears throat* I am pleased to announce that *I’ve finished my Christmas shopping!*


Aaarrrrgggghhhh I am so behind. I don't even want to think about what I still have to get. Can I just forget this Christmas?

----------


## Paula

You can do whatever you like for Christmas. Youve earned that right  :Kiss:

----------

Strugglingmum (15-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

Paula, you are a git. 
Jaq you are also a git.
SM as someone who also hasn't finished, who also has a 15th birthday on Christmas Eve I salute you! 
I have announced to my children that this year they shall be grateful for being together and if it's dinner of toast then so be it! It's quite liberating you know - although I know that I'll be running around trying to sort things lol

----------

Strugglingmum (15-12-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Why am I a git???? I haven't finished wrapping yet and have a few little things to get!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Suzi

Oh OK that's awesome! Then you aren't a git at all and I apologise! I just thought you were all ready.....

----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Suzi, knowing your kids Im sure theyll be more than grateful for time with family and toast. Mine, on the other hand, need presents  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Lol, so do mine lol We've just worked out that actually we'd planned to go to Kingston on Wednesday, but the kids are bearking up at 12 on Wednesday..... They shall be walking home lol

How are you today love? Any resting?

----------


## Paula

I was asleep most of the afternoon. Jess woke me up for Strictly lol, I obviously needed the sleep  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OMG Strictly!!!!

Hope you're planning an easy day tomorrow.. What have you got planned this week?

----------


## Paula

Ive got a seriously full on week this week including trying to sort last minute stuff for Katies party. So today is a quiet day. Si and the kids have gone to the cinema this morning but I opted for a quiet morning at home

----------


## OldMike

Wooo hooo Katie's big party lots of jelly and cakes  :O: 

Definitely have an easy day today Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Its my work Christmas do this afternoon - afternoon tea at the conference centre on the hospital site. Really looking forward to it  :):

----------


## Angie

Have fun hunni x

----------


## Suzi

Hope you have a wonderful time today!

----------


## Jaquaia

Have fun!!!

----------


## Paula

Its been a bad news day. Mum has been diagnosed with glaucoma. And a family friend who Ive known since i was 10 (she has spina bifida and is remission from breast cancer) is in hospital with rapidly spreading cellulitis ....

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:  I'm so sorry. Bad news is rarely lonely. Sending hugs. X

----------

Paula (18-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  Sweetheart I'm, sorry

----------

Paula (18-12-18)

----------


## Allalone

Sorry to hear that Paula. Sending hugs. :Panda:

----------


## Angie

:(bear):

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Im slightly panicking tonight. Between now and Sunday I am: having bible study with my curate; having coffee with 2 friends (separately); having a manicure in advance of the party; having my hair done; working and spending the day with the in-laws. And Ive also got to do last minute prep for the party. I know that this is all nice stuff but I still dont know where Im going to find the energy to deal with Christmas, the party and Katies birthday.

----------


## Allalone

Is there any chance you’ll get any rest?  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Not much .....

----------


## Angie

Sweetheart with the news of your mum and friend plus how busy you are you need to find a way of at least pacing where possible. You have a lot going on and two not nice pieces of news just dropped on suddenly its going to have an effect xx

----------


## OldMike

You must try and have some me time Paula  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I almost forgot my Housegroup Christmas party tonight :/

----------


## OldMike

Go along let your hair down it'll do you good you know it makes sense  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Which bits can you delegate?

----------


## Paula

Not a bit of it..... Si wouldnt know where to start and Katie doesnt have the chequebook  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Lol!!!

----------


## Paula

Just to give you a laugh this holiday season. Heres me and my baby bruv c1976. I particularly love that, despite being 18 months younger, he was such a chubster (he was eating sandwiches at 3 months) that hes almost as big as me  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

A lovely photo!!
How are you today? What have you got planned for today?

----------


## OldMike

A lovely pic of Little Princess Sparkles, must see if I can challenge it with a pic of little me  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

This morning I had three people in my house at the same time - all for different reasons. As you can imagine, my anxiety went through the roof. Still, I had my nails done (red, white and glitter  :): ). Ive got my ex SIL coming over for coffee in a bit - shes so lovely and I havent seen her for a few months so Im looking forward to seeing her. But Im knackered and not elevating my leg enough.....

Edit: literally the second I posted this, she cancelled as shes not feeling well. Im disappointed as I wanted to catch up but a little relieved

----------


## Allalone

Will you get time for a bit of a rest now?

----------


## Paula

Im sitting down now for a bit  :O:

----------


## Allalone

We have just had a little snooze! I have a big corner sofa. I was in the corner, my eldest at one end and Ted at the other end!!

You need to get the rest while you can, sounds like a busy time ahead for you.

----------

Paula (20-12-18)

----------


## Paula

Ive just remembered Im going to Carols in the Park at our local community centre tonight. I have to go because the only interest Jess has shown in Christmas this year was to go somewhere and sing carols. Given how withdrawn shes been, I need to get her out when I can and Si probably wont be home in time ....

----------


## Allalone

I know what you mean my youngest has been similar. Go and enjoy spending time with her, just get some rest where you can.

----------

Paula (20-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hope you have a lovely time tonight lovely, but pace please....

----------


## Paula

Youd be very proud of me. We went, and sang 6 carols but then I felt dizzy and nauseous so I asked to be taken home - early. And then had a nap  :O: 

Work tomorrow then having my hair done, a nice warm reddy brown colour. My hairdresser is taking the mick cos I told her months ago Id never have red again as it fades from grey hair too quickly  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Yay! I AM proud of you!

----------

Paula (21-12-18)

----------


## OldMike

I'm proud of you too Paula and a nice warm reddy brown hair colour sounds delightful.

----------

Paula (21-12-18)

----------


## Paula

I am definitely low on spoons today ...

----------

Arty (22-12-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Rest?

----------


## Arty

No spoons here either !

----------


## Flo

> Just to give you a laugh this holiday season. Heres me and my baby bruv c1976. I particularly love that, despite being 18 months younger, he was such a chubster (he was eating sandwiches at 3 months) that hes almost as big as me


What a gorgeous photo!! Jeremy was a chubby chops like your brother!! Hee Hee!

----------

Paula (22-12-18)

----------


## Flo

Don't overdo things!! And your hair sounds lovely!

----------


## Paula

Thanks Flo, Im actually really chuffed with my hair  :): 

I spent the afternoon with my best friend. I know thats not technically resting but she is a brilliant balm for my soul.  Tomorrow is the visit to the in laws.

----------


## Suzi

Glad you like your hair! Hooray for spending time with your bestie! 
Are you looking forward to the inlaws? 

Pacing? Resting?

----------


## Paula

Actually, I am looking forward to seeing them and well be seeing BIL, SIL and nephew too  :):  Im not looking forward to the drive, however but que sera
Pacing and resting will have to wait until Christmas Eve.

----------


## Jaquaia

As long as you do as there's still time to go on Santa's naughty list  :O:

----------


## Paula

:P:  the cheek!

----------


## Suzi

You better had!

Have fun today lovely

----------


## Paula

One day Im going to start with something other than Im so tired ........ still we had a lovely time with lots of laughs  :): . We did have an issue coming home - because Jess wanted to drive down, her and Si went in one car and Katie drove me. About 20 mins in, Katies car flagged a tyre pressure problem. We stopped and Si pulled up 5 minutes later and they seemed ok so we decided to carry on and shell go to kwikfit tomorrow. I have never seen her drive so slowly and carefully!

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Nice that you didn't have to drive!  :):   Pacing?

----------


## Paula

Yes, tomorrow is a rest day  :):

----------

Suzi (23-12-18)

----------


## Paula

I got some lovely presents - including a sodastream  :(giggle): . I drink a LOT of sparkling water, at least 2 litres a day so its the perfect pressie  :):

----------


## Suzi

OO I was looking at getting one too! Happy Christmas lovely x

----------


## OldMike

> I got some lovely presents - including a sodastream . I drink a LOT of sparkling water, at least 2 litres a day so it’s the perfect pressie


Sodastream isn't that so 1970's  :(giggle):  I thought it was all glacial melt water filtered through volcanic rock these days  :O:

----------

Suzi (25-12-18)

----------


## Paula

It is, Mike, but that gets expensive over time  :O:

----------

Suzi (25-12-18)

----------


## Paula

Me and the birthday girl. I *might* be a bit tipsy  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

The pictures look awesome! Did she have a wonderful night? 
I love that picture of you both!

----------


## Paula

She did have a wonderful night! We all did, thanks. The owner of the venue and her team were amazing - they made it all very easy for me  :): .

----------


## Jaquaia

That photo is gorgeous!!!

----------

Paula (29-12-18)

----------


## OldMike

Wow you both look gorgeous  :):

----------


## Angie

Beautiful picture am glad it was a good night hunni x

----------


## Suzi

So glad everyone had such a good night!

----------


## Paula

Im sorry Ive not been around much today, Ive been dozing off every half hour  :O:   :(snooze): . Today has been resting and more resting. I ache everywhere but Katie had such a wonderful time it was totally worth it  :): . Katies bf was a star. As soon as he arrived, he pushed his best mate out of the way to give me a kiss on the cheek, he danced with me (and supporting me so the crutches were out of the way), he made a point of speaking to everyone at the party and he flirted outrageously with all 3 grandmas pmsl.

----------


## Suzi

He's a definite keeper! 

So glad it was a good night...

----------


## Paula

Im so, so very exhausted. Went for afternoon tea with a couple of friends. I thought I was doing ok but I got home and collapsed in a heap  :(:

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  I think we underestimate how exhausting things are.... I hope you're booked into taking it easy tomorrow....

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:  how is your week looking? Can you rest?

----------


## Paula

Its katies birthday tomorrow so I wont be able to take it easy yet. Were going out for lunch too.  Ill rest New Years Day and Wednesday then Im seeing a friend on Thursday (whos a teacher so I only get to see her during holidays) then Im having my nails done. Friday, its back to work. Im not sure 2 days rest is going to be enough tbh but one day at a time

----------


## Suzi

You've really been packing in loads of things esp with the stress of the party and everything with Jess too...Could you find a way to be kinder to you?

----------


## Paula

I know I have. But I cant do too much about this week so will have to dig deep for a little while longer

----------


## Suzi

Then that's what has to happen. Schedule some "doing nothing but recharging time" asap then please?  :):

----------


## Paula

Desperately trying not to doze off atm

----------


## magie06

Can you afford to have 40 winks?

----------


## Arty

Happy New Year Paula x

----------


## Paula

> Desperately trying not to doze off atm


Completely failed (and slept through Maleficent lol). Still, a nice quiet evening watching the London fireworks ...... from my living room  :): 

Thank you, Arty, and to you too x

----------


## Angie

Hope you can manage to pace hunni x

----------


## Suzi

Happy New Year gorgeous...

----------


## Paula

Happy new year, all! Im hoping this year will be peaceful for us all  :):

----------

